# 2007 Michigan Summer Outbackers Rally



## andrhuxl

Well it's official, the Michigan summer rally is in full swing. Let me know if you have any suggestions to make it better. Hope to see you there.









http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/

The following sites have been set aside for our group under "The Huxley Group", there are 30 sites. So please call to make your reservations soon. I booked site #42 for us! We plan on getting there on Thursday Aug 16th-Sunday Aug 19th. Roger said he would hold the sites until APRIL 15TH!!


----------



## mike

sounds like a great idea, depending on when we might be able to make it, we are in the chicago area.


----------



## Darj

We are interested in attending a rally again, we went to the one last Fall (first time ever attending a rally). Have no idea how to get started planning one.


----------



## cookie9933

Darj said:


> We are interested in attending a rally again, we went to the one last Fall (first time ever attending a rally). Have no idea how to get started planning one.


It's easy. Anyone can do it. Write a post asking who might be interested attending, perhaps propose a date and place, and see who responds. Usually there will be give-and-take among the interested parties to decide on particulars. The advantage to initiating discussions for a rally is that you may have more influence on where and when than others. But it's worth knowing a good campground that will be able to accomodate a rally. Getting plans and reservations made early enough is the key.

Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer

Although the weather didn't agree, we had a great time at last years fall rally and would be interested in coming back this year if it fits in.

Chris


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

Since no one has thrown out a date, how about August. Lets see if this works for people and then we'll go forward with a location. I know we are camping one weekend in August at Sleepy Hollow State Park, which is north of Lansing. I run in a 10 mile trail run that is put on every year at Sleepy Hollow.


----------



## mike

it may be difficult to do august not sure yet. Do u have the specifics on the run. I ran my first marathon last year. let me know


----------



## andrhuxl

mike said:


> it may be difficult to do august not sure yet. Do u have the specifics on the run. I ran my first marathon last year. let me know


It is a great run, if you like running through the woods and getting wet and muddy, I did it last year and had a blast. I ran a marathon a couple of years ago, but have been doing alot of off road races, mostly between 5 and 10 miles.

Check out www.runlegend.com


----------



## Darj

We can basically ditto what Rob said (z-family's reply) We have only one trip planned so far this summer. Anytime is great for us except over the 4th holiday.


----------



## nick and kim

Darj said:


> We can basically ditto what Rob said (z-family's reply) We have only one trip planned so far this summer. Anytime is great for us except over the 4th holiday.


We too would be interested in a summer rally. August would work for us.


----------



## Nathan

I'd be interested as well. It will be our first summer as outbackers and it would be nice to meet people.


----------



## longhare

We'd be interested in attending an August rally in Michigan. Any thoughts of camping near Lake Michigan? It's my understanding the Lake is much prettier on the Michigan side than from Wisconsin where we are.

Cheri & Bill


----------



## H2oSprayer

How about a place like Covert Park Beach & Campground? We have never stayed there, but it looks like it is right on lake Michigan, between South Haven and Benton Harbor. Looking at their map, they have a large pavilion that could maybe serve host to a potluck dinner. Maybe one of our Michigan friends has stayed there and could report on the facility.

Chris


----------



## andrhuxl

H2oSprayer said:


> How about a place like Covert Park Beach & Campground? We have never stayed there, but it looks like it is right on lake Michigan, between South Haven and Benton Harbor. Looking at their map, they have a large pavilion that could maybe serve host to a potluck dinner. Maybe one of our Michigan friends has stayed there and could report on the facility.
> 
> Chris


That place looks nice, its small too which means it is probably quiet. Never been there though.


----------



## MaeJae

It looks nice ... did you read any of the rules yet?

This is a good start tho... We haven't really booked anything yet as I
am not sure of our schedule...

MaeJae


----------



## Darj

That campground looks nice. We have been camping over by Lake MI just once and we stayed at a private campground in Dorr (it was nice and clean) http://www.hungryhorsecampground.com/ 
It was about 30 minutes from Lake MI and about a hour's drive to http://www.miadventure.com/

It wasn't right on Lake MI though.


----------



## H2oSprayer

MaeJae said:


> It looks nice ... did you read any of the rules yet?
> 
> MaeJae


It doesn't look like they want you to have any fun. I thought that this was a campground ON A BEACH!!

Strike one....


----------



## andrhuxl

There are lots of places to stay on the lake. All though they book up fast!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

We have stayed at Hungry Horse probably four times in the past two years. It's a very nice clean campground. There is a very nice pool, including a "kiddie pool" and three play areas for the kids. As far as camping on Lake Michigan, P.J. Hoffmaster in Muskegon is a very nice state park. The campground is very wooded and the beach is phenomenal. There isn't much that is more fun than swimming in Lake Michigan in early August when the waves are crashing in and the water is warm.


----------



## andrhuxl

We have stayed at Hungry Horse

Can you provide a link to the campground? Those that are interested should start throwing out some dates that work for them so that we can possibly start to put something together.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Darj

Here is the link for P.J. Hoffmaster

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/...nfo.aspx?id=457

We have never stayed there but have heard it's nice. MI Adventure is awesome and my kids are wanting to go again really bad.

As far as dates go for us.....anytime in August is fine!

It looks like the weekend of Aug 3 or the 17th possibly?


----------



## jfish21

We could be make it mid Aug.
We have stayed at hoffmaster a couple of time and enjoyed it. they have picknic areas in the day use part of the park, and a nice beach at the lake also from the camp ground.
I just check availabiity for Aug. need to wait a couple of more weeks for reservation a the S.P.
for Aug.


----------



## andrhuxl

We could possibly do either the weekend of August 4 or August 18. Also, I've heard Lundington is very nice

Lundington


----------



## cookie9933

We have never been to Ludington State Park, but the link makes it sound nice. Anyone ever statyed there? The unit map inducated that only one campground (The Pines) is relatively close to Lake Michigan. It looks like the Beachwood CG is almost a mile away.

So if this is where we might go in August, and if we want to be closer to Lake Michigan in The Pines CG, we would want to start making reservations as soon as we can. Presently, reservations for dates in August don't yet appear available and no site-specific reservations are yet available. I realize that no consensus has been reached and that Ludington is only one possible scenario at this time, but for popular locations in prime time advance planning will be important. By the way, we may be able to attend a Michigan rally in August but not the first weekend. The 2nd, 3rd, or 4th weekends look possible.

Bill


----------



## jfish21

We try to go to ludington a couple of times a year its one of favorits








but it is also the bussiest and hardest S.P. to get into.
And yes the pines is the closest to lake mich. and beachwood is the closest the the beach on hamlin lake.
All 3 CG are next to each other
The S.P. only take reservation 6 mos. in advance, so say for the week of aug 13 you would have to start
about feb 13 for reservation and they go quick


----------



## bweiler

We stayed here for a 10 days last summer and liked the full hookups, pool, and wifi....

www.hiddenridgerv.com

I also heard that VanBuren State Park is decent as far as state parks are concerned. So many great choices on that side of the state. Wish we were a little closer!

My family would really like to make a rally this year!


----------



## andrhuxl

bweiler said:


> We stayed here for a 10 days last summer and liked the full hookups, pool, and wifi....
> 
> www.hiddenridgerv.com
> 
> I also heard that VanBuren State Park is decent as far as state parks are concerned. So many great choices on that side of the state. Wish we were a little closer!
> 
> My family would really like to make a rally this year!


That place looks really nice, not a bad daily rate for full hookups. They even allow adult beverages


----------



## bweiler

sarg2505 said:


> We stayed here for a 10 days last summer and liked the full hookups, pool, and wifi....
> 
> www.hiddenridgerv.com
> 
> I also heard that VanBuren State Park is decent as far as state parks are concerned. So many great choices on that side of the state. Wish we were a little closer!
> 
> My family would really like to make a rally this year!


That place looks really nice, not a bad daily rate for full hookups. They even allow adult beverages








[/quote]

The WEEKLY rate is almost as good as the adult beverages......


----------



## Darj

$35 isn't too bad for full hookups, we checked into possibly doing a seasonal at HiddenRidge but never went any further than that with it. (we still need to take a drive up (and over) to check it out.

So have we all at least agreed on the weekend of August 17th (Friday)?

We have campground choices as:

Ludington State Park

P.J. Hoffmaster in Muskegon

Hidden Ridge RV resort

Covert Park

Hungry Horse

(I tried to go back through the thread and list all mentioned ones...I may have missed one!)


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

I would have to cast my vote for P.J. Hoffmaster or Ludington. Either would be fine with me. I've stayed at Hidden Ridge and while the amenities are very good, you are camping right next to the highway and the sites have no trees or any shade to speak of. Hungry Horse is nice, but it isn't on the lake shore.....I guess I'm just partial to Lake Michigan. In addition to the lakeshore and Michigan Adventure, Hoffmaster also offers a nature center and hiking trails that are very interesting and great for kids and, best of all, it's free. I almost forgot about the Double J Resort, which is also near Hoffmaster. It offers golfing, horse back riding and also an indoor water park that is new this year.


----------



## Buckeye Chuck

sarg2505 said:


> How about a place like Covert Park Beach & Campground? We have never stayed there, but it looks like it is right on lake Michigan, between South Haven and Benton Harbor. Looking at their map, they have a large pavilion that could maybe serve host to a potluck dinner. Maybe one of our Michigan friends has stayed there and could report on the facility.
> 
> Chris


That place looks nice, its small too which means it is probably quiet. Never been there though.
[/quote]

Covert Park = NO BEER!


----------



## H2oSprayer

Darj said:


> So have we all at least agreed on the weekend of August 17th (Friday)?


This weekend would be best for us. We have long weeknd trip the week before to Door County, WI. Another thing to keep in mind, (at least here) school starts on Aug 23rd, and any (long) weekends would probably be out of the cards after then.


----------



## andrhuxl

The weekend of the 17th should work for us as well!


----------



## cookie9933

WMIOUTBACK said:


> I almost forgot about the Double J Resort, which is also near Hoffmaster. It offers golfing, horse back riding and also an indoor water park that is new this year.


Double J interests me. I will look at their amenities and prices and will report back. But, all in all, if we can make arrangements at either Hoffmaster or Ludington, we'll be on Lake Michigan and that's always good.

Bill

This is all I could get concerning Double J Ranch: http://www.doublejj.com/lodging_rv.htm
They don't have a map of the "RV Resort" or prices for staying there. Looks like a phone call would be necessary.

Bill


----------



## jfish21

The weekend of aug 17 shoud be fine for us. Also
my vote for now would be hoffmaster (1) 30min or less to mi adv. ludington (2)
Double J is ok, he tried a membership there 4yrs ago nice for the older kids but not the younger ones.
unless things have changed.

Or possable HERE
Agan close to MI Adv.


----------



## Darj

So it looks like we will have to wait til Feb. 16th to make reservations for Hoffmaster and/or Ludington.

Here is a map for Hoffmaster http://www.midnrreservations.com/campmaps.cfm?cid=29

If Hoffmaster is a go--do we need to find a loop (unit #) there on the map that everyone wants to just reserve by on Feb. 16th? (so that we are all in generally the same place at the campground)


----------



## andrhuxl

Hoffmaster sounds good to us, we have never stayed at either place. We will have a 19 month old at that time. We have never been to MI adventures, is there things for little kids to do









Drew


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

z-family said:


> There are some things for the little ones to do at Michigan Adventure. The Park has improved alot since its purchase by Cedar Fair. Heres the link. The water park has a special little section just for little ones and the midway has some kiddie rides also.
> 
> Rob
> 
> P.S. Toddlers 2 and under are free.


Thanks for the info, I will check it out. I'm sure my son would love it!!


----------



## Thor

Is it too late to put my hand up? We would love to attend if the weekend works out. We camped in MI last year and really enjoyed ourselves.

Thor


----------



## bweiler

Buckeye Chuck said:


> We stayed here for a 10 days last summer and liked the full hookups, pool, and wifi....
> 
> www.hiddenridgerv.com
> 
> I also heard that VanBuren State Park is decent as far as state parks are concerned. So many great choices on that side of the state. Wish we were a little closer!
> 
> My family would really like to make a rally this year!


All RV's must be 25 feet or more.
[/quote]

I saw quite a few under 25 last year... I'm sure that for an event like this--- a quick call would clear things up. It sounds like there are quite a few great choices in parks . Whatever is decided - we will do our best to make it.


----------



## 4beeps

We have stayed at Huffmaster - great park. Nice (new & clean) facilities and and has a nice nature trail and "singing" sand. We have recommended it to many over the years. The beaches are great for swimming and great sunsets.

We are new outback owners and would be interested in doing a rally. It would be great to meet so many of you helpful people!

4beeps


----------



## Darj

We spent more time at the water park at MI Adventure than we did with the regular (non-water) rides.

We may do more than a weekend of camping, since we will be over there.


----------



## cookie9933

Thor said:


> Is it too late to put my hand up? We would love to attend if the weekend works out. We camped in MI last year and really enjoyed ourselves.
> Thor


Thor,

You are welcome to come to any Michigan rally. Outbackers are ALWAYS welcome. The more, the merrier.

We like to visit the Great White North every now and then. Canadian hospitality is appreciated, so we certainly will reciprocate on that.

Bill


----------



## MaeJae

4beeps said:


> We have stayed at Huffmaster - great park. Nice (new & clean) facilities and and has a nice nature trail and *"singing" sand. * We have recommended it to many over the years. The beaches are great for swimming and great sunsets.
> 
> We are new outback owners and would be interested in doing a rally. It would be great to meet so many of you helpful people!
> 
> 4beeps


Slight Hijack...









Weird... my sister (Campin) said she heard this. She thought 
she was hearing things at first, then her husband asked 
if she could hear the sound coming from the sand!
They didn't hear it at Ludington beach or another beach below that.

Do you know why it "sings" She kinda described it as "squeaky"...

MaeJae


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

This could be a huge rally, which would be great. Hoffmaster certainly has the room, but I'm always open to try a new place. Can someone post a re-cap of the potential attendees?


----------



## 4beeps

The beach si one of the few places in the world the the sand actual has a musical note. My kids got a real kick out of it. It is a very clean park. and very wooded. My wife reminded me the trails weren't all that great however, it does have a nice nature center.

4beeps


----------



## Buckeye Chuck

4beeps said:


> The beach si one of the few places in the world the the sand actual has a musical note. My kids got a real kick out of it. It is a very clean park. and very wooded. My wife reminded me the trails weren't all that great however, it does have a nice nature center.
> 
> 4beeps


Only one problem.....no beer!


----------



## Darj

WMIOUTBACK said:


> This could be a huge rally, which would be great. Hoffmaster certainly has the room, but I'm always open to try a new place. Can someone post a re-cap of the potential attendees?


Here is the list: let me know if you want "Maybe" next to your name

Sarq2505 *(For sure)*

Darj *(For sure)*

cookie9933

H2O Sprayer

z-family

Nick and Kim

Mike

Nathan

longhare

WMIOUTBACK

MaeJae

jfish21

bweiler

Buckeye Chuck

Thor

4beeps

And regarding Buckeye Chuck's reply....

I didn't realize Hoffmaster was no beer







Upon further investigating, it looks like Ludington allows alcohol?? (I don't see a restriction on Ludington's main page)


----------



## jfish21

No beer








Another spot close and on lake Michigan is
Muskgon lake Michigan GC stayed there before
wood an clean only about 15 - 20 min north of hoffmast


----------



## andrhuxl

Well should we make a Michigan's Outbackers Rally Official? It seems as though we have the interest. I guess well just have to decide on beer or no beer









Here is the list: let me know if you want "Maybe" next to your name

Sarq2505 *For sure*

Darj *For sure*

cookie9933

H2O Sprayer

z-family *For sure*

Nick and Kim

Mike

Nathan

longhare

WMIOUTBACK

MaeJae

jfish21

bweiler

Buckeye Chuck

Thor

4beeps

Camping Fan *Probably*


----------



## Darj

I'd say let's make it official. We have a date set but no campground yet. It's a start right?

As for Muskegon State Park....it says this about alcohol

_Alcohol is prohibited in the entire park from April 15 to Labor Day except for the campground, where alcohol is prohibited from April 15 to June 15._

So that works as far as beer is concerned. We don't wanna recommend anything because we have never stayed in any of them. We are open to wherever is decided.


----------



## andrhuxl

Darj said:


> I'd say let's make it official. We have a date set but no campground yet. It's a start right?
> 
> As for Muskegon State Park....it says this about alcohol
> 
> _Alcohol is prohibited in the entire park from April 15 to Labor Day except for the campground, where alcohol is prohibited from April 15 to June 15._
> 
> So that works as far as beer is concerned. We don't wanna recommend anything because we have never stayed in any of them. We are open to wherever is decided.


For those that are interested, we don't have too much time to delay on the location, as we know State Parks fill up fast, especially on the lake, so chime in and let everybody know where you want to stay.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Camping Fan

sarg2505 said:


> Well should we make a Michigan's Outbackers Rally Official? It seems as though we have the interest. I guess well just have to decide on beer or no beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the list: let me know if you want "Maybe" next to your name
> 
> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> 
> Darj *For sure*
> 
> cookie9933
> 
> H2O Sprayer
> 
> z-family
> 
> Nick and Kim
> 
> Mike
> 
> Nathan
> 
> longhare
> 
> WMIOUTBACK
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> jfish21
> 
> bweiler
> 
> Buckeye Chuck
> 
> Thor
> 
> 4beeps


If we're settled on the weekend of Aug. 17-19, you can add Camping Fan on as "probably". I would probably add on a couple days either before or after the weekend too.


----------



## cookie9933

z-family said:


> If its gona be the weekend of aug 17th then put a for sure next to our name. We will go with whatever popular CG is chosen. We like the idea of being near the lake and close to things to do. It is kinda a bummer that alot of the state cgs don't allow alcohol. Heres an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might work good for beer in a situation like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Hey Rob,

Ever drink beer from a big coffee mug? Just chill the mug in the freezer before filling. It works as good as those wrapper things as long as you don't have the ranger standing next to you.









Bill


----------



## andrhuxl

z-family said:


> If its gona be the weekend of aug 17th then put a for sure next to our name. We will go with whatever popular CG is chosen. We like the idea of being near the lake and close to things to do. It is kinda a bummer that alot of the state cgs don't allow alcohol. Heres an idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might work good for beer in a situation like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Those are great!







I might just have to pick those up for when the occasion calls for it.


----------



## Thor

The aug weekend is open for us as well. I spoke with my DW, It just became a long weekened for us









Thor


----------



## andrhuxl

Excellent Thor







, thanks for joining in. Anyone else? Do you have an opinion on where we stay? Please feel free to add some suggestions.


----------



## nrthmichcampers

Haven't been to a rally yet.... sounds like fun! Put us down as a possible. I'll check schedules this weekend.

Scott


----------



## longhare

We're a "for sure" if it's the Weekend of August 17th. Muskegon State Park looks good.

Bill


----------



## Darj

nrthmichcampers! We went to our first rally ever last Fall and had fun. Hopefully you can turn that "probably" into a "For Sure"

Here's the updated list.

Sarq2505 *For sure*

Darj *For sure*

cookie9933

H2O Sprayer

z-family *For sure*

Nick and Kim

Mike

Nathan

longhare *For Sure*

WMIOUTBACK

MaeJae

jfish21

bweiler

Buckeye Chuck

Thor *For Sure*

4beeps

Camping Fan *Probably*

nrthmichcampers *Probably*

I was chatting with a friend this a.m. who had stayed in the cabins at Muskegon State Park (they usually tent camp) She talked about there being 2 loops to Muskegon SP. Said it was a clean park...not much grass though.

Here is the map for Muskegon SP

http://www.michigandnr.com/Publications/PD...uskegon_map.pdf


----------



## jfish21

check with the DW she said sound like fun
So put us down For sure. either hoffmaster or muskegon are
both nice.
muskegon has the channel cg and the lake michigan cg
I like the lake cg better the channel is open and sandy

Jerry


----------



## andrhuxl

Darj said:


> nrthmichcampers! We went to our first rally ever last Fall and had fun. Hopefully you can turn that "probably" into a "For Sure"
> 
> Here's the updated list.
> 
> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> 
> Darj *For sure*
> 
> cookie9933
> 
> H2O Sprayer
> 
> z-family *For sure*
> 
> Nick and Kim
> 
> Mike
> 
> Nathan
> 
> longhare *For Sure*
> 
> WMIOUTBACK
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> 
> bweiler
> 
> Buckeye Chuck
> 
> Thor *For Sure*
> 
> 4beeps
> 
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> 
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> 
> I was chatting with a friend this a.m. who had stayed in the cabins at Muskegon State Park (they usually tent camp) She talked about there being 2 loops to Muskegon SP. Said it was a clean park...not much grass though.
> 
> Here is the map for Muskegon SP
> 
> http://www.michigandnr.com/Publications/PD...uskegon_map.pdf


Wow, we're gettting alot of folks fast, So it sounds we may be leaning toward Muskegon State Park as the location. We still have a few weeks to decide.


----------



## Thor

I really do not care which Park. My choice would be one near Port Huron







Mainly for driving distance. Port Huron is about 4 1/2hr drive for me. Would prefer a park within a 8 hrs drive

Thor


----------



## fishnmagician

Ok, you can add us " fishinmaagician" and Margster to the rally as a very possible. That is if you don't mind a couple of buckeyes!
That would be 2 more spots.


----------



## andrhuxl

Here's the updated list.

Sarq2505 *For sure*

Darj *For sure*

cookie9933

H2O Sprayer

z-family *For sure*

Nick and Kim

Mike

Nathan

longhare *For Sure*

WMIOUTBACK

MaeJae

jfish21 *For Sure*

bweiler

Buckeye Chuck

Thor *For Sure*

4beeps

Camping Fan *Probably*

nrthmichcampers *Probably*

fishinmaagician *Probably*

Margster *Probably*

I suppose we can make room for a few of you from the buckeye state







. Everyone is welcome!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

I say we start taking a vote on either Ludington, Hoffmaster, or Muskegon







. Since I have never been to any of them, it really doesn't matter to me. They all sound really nice and close to what everyone wants to do.
















decisions, decisions


----------



## andrhuxl

This is Anna DW of Drew








My vote is for Hoffmaster or Muskegon since it sounds like people want to take the kids to Michigan's Adventure. And both of those are close.

Muskegon State Park-Michigan's Adventure=approx. 11 miles
PJ Hoffmaster-Michigan's Adventure=approx. 20 miles

Taking the kids out for the day will make for sleepy kids at night...Which is always a good thing!









We are looking forward to meeting everyone.









Bye for now.

Anna


----------



## cookie9933

Thor said:


> I really do not care which Park. My choice would be one near Port Huron
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly for driving distance. Port Huron is about 4 1/2hr drive for me. Would prefer a park within a 8 hrs drive
> Thor


Thor,

This time, the parks under consideration are on Lake Michigan, all the way across the state from Port Huron. The good thing is most of our states are a lot smaller tham most of your provinces.

Here's a link for a map: http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?searc...mi&zipcode=

Hoffmaster S.P. is south of Muskegon and Ludington S.P. is just north of Ludington. That would be your drive but it's almost all on freeways. That would be less than 4 hours from Port Huron, but probably 3.5 hours at least.

Bill


----------



## Northern Wind

Interested in joining if you have room for one more!
We will have to confirm dates but looks good.
Steve


----------



## BoaterDan

Hey folks, I very highly doubt that you'll be able to go to any of those state parks. I've tried reserving a at 9:00 am the first day the six month window hits the desired weekend and the campgrounds are already booked 100% or close to it.

Best I can tell from spending _many_ hours playing with reservations over there, what you have to do is make a reservation on a Tuesday or Wednesday morning for 6 months out for a stay that stretches out into the weekend you actually want. I presume people then cancel the unwanted days later.

Yes, that's a tip - you can only reserve six months in advance, but that's based on the START date you want to reserve - you can reserve up to 14 days at a time starting on that date.

There are some nice looking private campgrounds over in that area that would likely give a much better chance of getting that many reservations. I'd hate to see half the people get bookings for the rally weekend and the other half left out.

P.S. - Michigan's Adventure rocks if the kids aren't too old. There's not a lot of real high-thrill rides like teenagers might want, but the all-inclusive price is a bargain. The waterpark is way cool and has three, count 'em, three wave pools. I have personally vowed never to set foot in an amusement park on a weekend, but that's just me.


----------



## MaeJae

BoaterDan said:


> Hey folks, I very highly doubt that you'll be able to go to any of those state parks. I've tried reserving a at 9:00 am the first day the six month window hits the desired weekend and the campgrounds are already booked 100% or close to it.
> 
> Best I can tell from spending _many_ hours playing with reservations over there, what you have to do is make a reservation on a Tuesday or Wednesday morning for 6 months out for a stay that stretches out into the weekend you actually want. I presume people then cancel the unwanted days later.
> 
> Yes, that's a tip - you can only reserve six months in advance, but that's based on the START date you want to reserve - you can reserve up to 14 days at a time starting on that date.
> 
> There are some *nice looking private campgrounds over in that area* that would likely give a much better chance of getting that many reservations. I'd hate to see half the people get bookings for the rally weekend and the other half left out.
> 
> P.S. - Michigan's Adventure rocks if the kids aren't too old. There's not a lot of real high-thrill rides like teenagers might want, but the all-inclusive price is a bargain. The waterpark is way cool and has three, count 'em, three wave pools. I have personally vowed never to set foot in an amusement park on a weekend, but that's just me.


 Maybe here? clicky...clicky

Just a thought...


----------



## Campin

My family and I stayed @ Kibby Creek last year for a week.
It's an old apple orchard they turned into a park it has a 
nice pool and play area for the kids. The beach was only 5 min. down 
the road you could drink beer on it and bring your pets. It had 
a picnic area at the top with shade also. And it's not far from Ludington.


----------



## BoaterDan

Just keep in mind that if the main plan for the weekend is going to be Michigan's Adventure all day Saturday then probably the amenities of the campground aren't so important.


----------



## nonny

Thanks, Rob, for the nudge. Of course, I'm in and, hopefully Bill can join me. Cae will be excited to see everyone but especially Emily, Thor! I'm so glad you can join us. Corey's got an awesome east coast baseball-game-attending trip planned for that week so he and Amber are out. I don't really care where we camp and Cae and I enjoy joining in wherever y'all decide to go. We haven't been to MI Adventure in years. If someone will nudge me by PM or email when things get firmed up, I'd appreciate it as my Internet access stinks right now. I'm online infrequently just to check my email. Thanks! I look forward to seeing old friends again and making new! Laura


----------



## z-family




----------



## j1mfrog

Can I get in this rally for 3 sites? I am definitely interested if we can get reservations and have 2 friends that want to come as well.

Thanks for the email nudge Z.









On edit: I really prefer a state park.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Camping Fan

z-family said:


> Here are a couple more options on CGs... this is in the Silver Lake area(between ludington and Muskegon). Both private CGs. Both alow pets and alcohol. Both are VERY close to the lake front. Both are 35 minutes from Michigan Adventure. In the Silver Lake sand dunes area...Looks very nice but we haven't stayed at any of them. Has anyone else?
> 
> Hideaway Campground
> 
> Silver Lake Resort and Campground
> 
> Kibby Creek also looks nice too.
> 
> Just more info to check out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Another option for a private campground near Ludington is Poncho's Pond RV Park. I haven't been there myself, but have heard good things about it.


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

Here's the updated list.

Sarq2505 *For sure*

Darj *For sure*

cookie9933

H2O Sprayer

z-family *For sure*

Nick and Kim

Mike

Nathan

longhare *For Sure*

WMIOUTBACK

MaeJae

jfish21 *For Sure*

bweiler

Buckeye Chuck *Probably*

Thor *For Sure*

4beeps

Camping Fan *Probably*

nrthmichcampers *Probably*

fishinmaagician *Probably*

Margster *Probably*

j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*

nonny *For Sure*

Just updated, Buckeye chuck is a maybe, I believe there are a few more, let me know if you need to be added or status changed.


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

Hey All,

DW of sarg2505 again. I would be willing to make the phone calls to the campgrounds. Any specific questions I should be asking? I can do this Monday morning @ work









This way we can make a decision in the next week or so.

Thanks!


----------



## z-family




----------



## Camping Fan

sarg2505 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> DW of sarg2505 again. I would be willing to make the phone calls to the campgrounds. Any specific questions I should be asking? I can do this Monday morning @ work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This way we can make a decision in the next week or so.
> 
> Thanks!


You'll need to find out:

1. Can the campground accomodate a large group (looks like 20 - 30 trailers possible at this point) for the weekend we want, Aug. 17-19.

2. Is the campground willing to hold a block of sites (preferably together) for us, at least for the next couple months, so people can call and make reservations as their schedules allow. If so, what is the latest that they could hold the sites for us?

3. What is the refund policy in case someone has to cancel a reservation?

4. Does the campground have a pavilion that we could reserve for group activities like the potluck?

5. What will the prices be for this camping season?

That's all I can think of right now. Can anyone else think of any other questions?


----------



## Darj

z-family said:


> Hi Anna.
> I think the biggest questions would be about the reservations and available space. I made a few phone calls yesterday myself. Most places were not open. Some of the private campgrounds were already taking reservations and some were like the state parks and weren't taking reservations yet. I noticed on other Outbacker rallies that are happening that some were able to hold a certain amount of sites until the members call and reserve. Some have been able to reserve as a group. I think if a couple of us get on the phone tomorrow we could find out which of these CGs would be able to accommodate this size of this rally(keeping us semi close together) and which ones won't. Hopefully then we can narrow down our list. Once our list is narrowed down to the CGs that would work then we can make a poll thread and vote. I agree with you that this needs to happen this week so we can lock down reservations soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will call the State Park Call Center in the morning regarding the State Parks mentioned and inquire on the group reservation. I will see if the rangers think this is possible to do at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday when I was calling around the only CG that answered their phone was Double JJ ranch. She said that they would be able to accommodate this size of a rally. I then asked her their rates. She told me for one night with full hookups was 67.00 at night for 2 adults and 1 child. 87.00 for 2 adults and 3 children. They base their rates on how many people are in your party. I asked her if this included the indoor water park that they had and she said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Anna for helping on the phone calls and I will report tomorrow on what I find out also.
> 
> Rob


Hi Anna,

Anissa here (Darj's DW)

I can help call some of the private campgrounds here from my house tomorrow (it won't be first thing though in the a.m.....I won't be able to get to calling til about 12 noonish) Let me know if you want me to help and which ones you want me to call.

And thanks CampingFan for a list of questions, I would have had no clue what to ask. Thanks Rob for covering the State Parks.


----------



## cookie9933

z-family said:


> the only CG that answered their phone was Double JJ ranch. I then asked her their rates. She told me for one night with full hookups was 67.00 at night for 2 adults and 1 child. 87.00 for 2 adults and 3 children. They base their rates on how many people are in your party. I asked her if this included the indoor water park that they had and she said no.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


For that kind of dough it should include the water park and breakfast and dinner too.

Bill


----------



## andrhuxl

Hi Anna,

Anissa here (Darj's DW)

I can help call some of the private campgrounds here from my house tomorrow (it won't be first thing though in the a.m.....I won't be able to get to calling til about 12 noonish) Let me know if you want me to help and which ones you want me to call.

And thanks CampingFan for a list of questions, I would have had no clue what to ask. Thanks Rob for covering the State Parks.









[/quote]

Anissa,

Thanks...

I think we should just skip over Double J...I don't know anyone who wants to pay $70/night to camp!
I appreciate the help. Do you want to call the first 4 on the list and I will call the last half. I won't be able to post any info until I get home from work, so when you call doesn't matter to me.

Anna


----------



## Camping Fan

z-family said:


> Ok... to tally up the campgrounds mentioned so far...
> 
> *State*
> Ludington State Park
> Hoffmaster State Park
> Muskegon State Park
> 
> *Private*
> White River RV Park & Campground
> Hungry Horse Campground
> Hidden Ridge RV Resort
> Covert Park Beach & Campground
> The Double JJ Resort
> Hideaway Campground
> Silver Lake Resort and Campground
> Poncho's Pond RV Park


One more private campground that MaeJae mentioned was Kibby Creek.

As Anna suggested, I think we can take Double JJ off the list - a family with three kids would be paying $90 a night!


----------



## Darj

Okay Anna,

I'll call White River, Hungry Horse, Hidden Ridge RV, and Covert Park.

Can you cover the last 3 and Kibby Creek?








I agree about Double JJ! I have 2 kids and 2 dogs (wonder if they charge _per_ dog too?


----------



## z-family




----------



## newfun

sarg2505 said:


> Here's the updated list.
> 
> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> 
> Darj *For sure*
> 
> cookie9933
> 
> H2O Sprayer
> 
> z-family *For sure*
> 
> Nick and Kim
> 
> Mike
> 
> Nathan
> 
> longhare *For Sure*
> 
> WMIOUTBACK
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> 
> bweiler
> 
> Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
> 
> Thor *For Sure*
> 
> 4beeps
> 
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> 
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> 
> fishinmagician *Probably*
> 
> Magster*Probably*
> 
> j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*
> 
> nonny *For Sure*
> 
> Just updated, Buckeye chuck is a maybe, I believe there are a few more, let me know if you need to be added or status changed.


We are getting excited about meeting some new outbackers... I just am shocked at how many are thinking about joining in...Sounds like a great time no matter where we go.


----------



## Northern Wind

magster said:


> Here's the updated list.
> 
> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> 
> Darj *For sure*
> 
> cookie9933
> 
> H2O Sprayer
> 
> z-family *For sure*
> 
> Nick and Kim
> 
> Mike
> 
> Nathan
> 
> longhare *For Sure*
> 
> WMIOUTBACK
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> 
> bweiler
> 
> Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
> 
> Thor *For Sure*
> 
> 4beeps
> 
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> 
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> 
> fishinmagician *Probably*
> 
> Magster*Probably*
> 
> j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*
> 
> nonny *For Sure*
> 
> Just updated, Buckeye chuck is a maybe, I believe there are a few more, let me know if you need to be added or status changed.


We are getting excited about meeting some new outbackers... I just am shocked at how many are thinking about joining in...Sounds like a great time no matter where we go.
[/quote]

Northern Wind, add as a maybe for now


----------



## newfun

magster said:


> Here's the updated list.
> 
> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> 
> Darj *For sure*
> 
> cookie9933
> 
> H2O Sprayer
> 
> z-family *For sure*
> 
> Nick and Kim
> 
> Mike
> 
> Nathan
> 
> longhare *For Sure*
> 
> WMIOUTBACK
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> 
> bweiler
> 
> Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
> 
> Thor *For Sure*
> 
> 4beeps
> 
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> 
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> 
> fishinmagician *Probably*
> 
> Magster*Probably*
> 
> j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*
> 
> nonny *For Sure*
> 
> Just updated, Buckeye chuck is a maybe, I believe there are a few more, let me know if you need to be added or status changed.


We are getting excited about meeting some new outbackers... I just am shocked at how many are thinking about joining in...Sounds like a great time no matter where we go.






















[/quote]


----------



## H2oSprayer

magster said:


> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> Darj *For sure*
> cookie9933
> H2oSprayer *Probably*
> z-family *For sure*
> Nick and Kim
> Mike
> Nathan
> longhare *For Sure*
> WMIOUTBACK
> MaeJae
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> bweiler
> Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
> Thor *For Sure*
> 4beeps
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> fishinmagician *Probably*
> Magster *Probably*
> j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*
> nonny *For Sure*


I added a "Probably" next to our name. As this is the last full week before school starts for mini-me and his side kick, even minier-me, and we are going to try to make it over for the entire week. This would be the last long trip for us for the summer. The only hold back would be if the DW was unable to get vacation for the week, which she is going to look into this week.

Is Green Valley CG still around? They were not to far from Kalamazoo, kinda south east if I remember right. Maybe that could be on option? When I was younger, I can remember our family going there every weekend. I guess that's where I got the love for camping that I am passing onto our children.

Chris


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

Sounds like Anissa & I have the phone calls covered. I will give my report Monday after I put the little man to bed.








Anna


----------



## Northern Wind

I don't know about all the beer Rob, but I will certainly bring some of the good stuff








Steve


----------



## andrhuxl

Kibby Creek

I managed to get ahold of Kibby Creek Campground. I talked to Roger and he said they would not have a problem accomodatating 20-30 trailers. He would be willing to block off the sites until 4/15 or 5/1 for us to reserve. Cancellation/Refund policy is on the website. This campground does have a pavilion/indoor, that would be available if we would like to use it. And last but not least...It is $32/night full hook-ups.

They only have like 40 sites available for the weekend that we want to go. So if we choose this one, we should act fast.

http://www.kibbycreekcampground.com/

Hopefully we can get a hold of the others since it is the off season. I left messages for the other 3 on my list this evening...Hoping for a call back Monday.








Anna


----------



## Darj

Well, I called White River and the first 2 times I got a busy signal, on my 3rd try, it just rang and rang and nobody answered.









Hungry Horse, I left a message for someone to return my call.

Hidden Ridge, a nice lady answered the phone but they are having computer troubles so she couldn't tell me any information right now til the computer gets fixed. Said she would try and call me back later today.

Covert Park there was a message that said they will be starting to take reservations on April 2nd (until then nobody is there to give a call back)

I will report back again when I hear from Hungry Horse and Hidden Ridge.


----------



## Morrowmd

Here is an option: Pioneer Park

It is a Muskegon County Park right on Lake Michigan just north of Muskegon. We stayed there last year with a large group and had a great time. Not sure if they could handle 30+ at the group campsite, though. We had 15 rigs plus some tents.

-Matt


----------



## cookie9933

Whoever's keeping the list can put us down as maybe (for now).

Concerning Kibby Creek versus Pioneer Park (for example), we would prefer Pioneer Park because it's on the big lake. From my point of view, camping on one of the Great Lakes is always preferable, especially when you can swim in it.

Bill


----------



## Darj

Sarq2505 *For sure*
Darj *For sure*
cookie9933 *Probably*
H2oSprayer *Probably*
z-family *For sure*
Nick and Kim
Mike
Nathan
longhare *For Sure*
WMIOUTBACK
MaeJae
jfish21 *For Sure*
bweiler
Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
Thor *For Sure*
4beeps
Camping Fan *Probably*
nrthmichcampers *Probably*
fishinmagician *Probably*
Magster *Probably*
j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*
nonny *For Sure*
Northern Wind *Probably*

Updated cookie9933 to Probably.

I called Pioneer Park that was listed and they are completely booked for "group" camping this summer already. The gentleman that answered the phone there said usually the 1st day that they are back in the office after the New Year, the group campers call in and it is usually filled that day already for the following summer.

The group camping they have there fits about 15-20 units he said.

Still haven't heard back from my called places, hopefully Anna and Rob have better news!


----------



## andrhuxl

cookie9933 said:


> Whoever's keeping the list can put us down as maybe (for now).
> 
> Concerning Kibby Creek versus Pioneer Park (for example), we would prefer Pioneer Park because it's on the big lake. From my point of view, camping on one of the Great Lakes is always preferable, especially when you can swim in it.
> 
> Bill


I think we would all love to stay on the lake, but with the possibility of the group being so large, it may be difficult to accomplish this. We haven't heard back from the other campgrounds, but the gentleman and Kibby was really nice. I doubt that we will find someone else who is willing to block off such a large amount of campsites until may. Just my opinion. We'll keep looking.


----------



## Darj

I found some more campgrounds on that side of the State. Like I said in an earlier post, we have only ever stayed at Hungry Horse over in Dorr.

Here are some more camprgounds, anybody have anything to say about them?

(I didn't call any of them)

Oak Knoll Family Campground

http://www.oakknollfamilycampground.com/

Bob-A-Ron's

http://www.michiganparkreviews.com/Berrien...nty/bobaron.htm

Lake Sch-Nepp-A-Ho

http://www.michigan-campgrounds.com/

Sandy Shore Campground and Resort

http://www.sandyshorescampground.com/index.htm

River Pines RV Park & Campground

http://www.riverpinescampground.com/








I agree with Anna/Sarg2505 I think we may be hard pressed to find somebody willing to block off that many.


----------



## j1mfrog

Morrowmd said:


> Here is an option: Pioneer Park
> 
> It is a Muskegon County Park right on Lake Michigan just north of Muskegon. We stayed there last year with a large group and had a great time. Not sure if they could handle 30+ at the group campsite, though. We had 15 rigs plus some tents.
> 
> -Matt


I still prefer a state park, but this might be a good alternative.


----------



## andrhuxl

j1mfrog said:


> Here is an option: Pioneer Park
> 
> I called Pioneer Park that was listed and they are completely booked for "group" camping this summer already. The gentleman that answered the phone there said usually the 1st day that they are back in the office after the New Year, the group campers call in and it is usually filled that day already for the following summer
> 
> It is a Muskegon County Park right on Lake Michigan just north of Muskegon. We stayed there last year with a large group and had a great time. Not sure if they could handle 30+ at the group campsite, though. We had 15 rigs plus some tents.
> 
> -Matt


I still prefer a state park, but this might be a good alternative.
[/quote]

We can cross Pioneer Park of the list of possibilities


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

Anna has some news regarding Silver Lake CG. So I let her do the updating, but it sounds like they'll be willing to block off about 30 sites until the end of Feb.


----------



## andrhuxl

Hello,

So here's the deal w/ the rest of my calls.

SilverLake CG: Don called me back on my way home from work. Of course I didn't have my list of questions to ask present...But he did offer to hold a group of sites for us (after some consideration on his part and a fast returned phone call, shortly after we hung up) ONLY until the end of February. He was quite confident that they would book up fast for the summer.

I left messages for Hideaway & Ponco Pond last night and I had my cell phone on my desk all day at work. And they have not called me back yet.

Rob,
If you want to give me the name and phone number of the person at the Michigan DNR...I am usually a pretty persuasive person. I work for Bank of America Collections for goodness sakes! Or you can see where you can get talking to her. Let me know.

Sarg and I were talking and we think the only way we are going to get into a State Park...Is if we pick on that isn't as popular as Ludington or Muskegon. Like maybe Ft.Custer...The zoo is close by and it is a nice park.

I will try calling Hideaway & Ponco again Tuesday.

The mission goes on!

Anna


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Thanks for doing all of the phone calls.

Thor


----------



## Darj

I still haven't heard back from the 2 I was on waiting on.

Best of luck with the rest of the phone calls.


----------



## BoaterDan

I don't want to sound like I'm arguing with you, but I say again #1 is not possible. I've tried to make reservations at those campgrounds 1 minute after they become available and almost the entire campground is already booked. That's what has led me to look for the "trick" I outlined in my previos post.

Unless we can get some kind of override like you mention in option #2, I think the state park for anything more than a couple of people together is simply not a possibility.



z-family said:


> Well this is what I found out for the State Parks...
> I spoke with two different operators at different times today. The first guy was not much help. The second lady I spoke with gave me allot if info.
> 
> Group reservations can only be done 5 sites at a time per phone call. I asked if she thought it was even possible to get a large group reserved at one of the 3 state parks we picked. She told me that there are 2 different options.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

Add the Hunzikers in as "for sures! " As much as we love the state parks, I agree that it would be very difficult to block off that many sites. We may need to go with the private park that 's willing. Regardless, I will check back and see what's planned. So, we'll be there as long as you won't mind our Jayco Class C sticking out like a sore thumb among all the beautiful Outbacks!







You may want to stick us on an end site! 
Thank you, Rob, for sending us the notice!
Mary


----------



## z-family




----------



## BoaterDan

Oh, and put me down for a "possible".

We have already booked a big trip to Tahquomenon Falls, Mackinaw City and Muskegon in July and we're not sure if we want to go over there again in August, or change our dates to end up there for the rally, or what.


----------



## andrhuxl

As of 12:20pm

Sarq2505 For sure
Darj For sure
cookie9933 Probably
H2oSprayer Probably
z-family For sure
Nick and Kim
Mike
Nathan
longhare For Sure
WMIOUTBACK
MaeJae
jfish21 For Sure
bweiler
Buckeye Chuck Probably
Thor For Sure
4beeps
Camping Fan Probably
nrthmichcampers Probably
fishinmagician Probably
Magster Probably
j1mfrog Probably with two other guests requiring sites
nonny For Sure
Northern Wind Probably
socialstudiesmom For Sure
BoaterDan *Probably*


----------



## H2oSprayer

BoaterDan said:


> Oh, and put me down for a "possible".
> 
> We have already booked a big trip to Tahquomenon Falls, Mackinaw City and Muskegon in July and we're not sure if we want to go over there again in August, or change our dates to end up there for the rally, or what.


BoaterDan, when are you going to be at Tahquamenon Falls? We have reservations for July 12th - 16th at Tahquamenon falls and July 16th - 19th at the Straits State Park. Maybe we will see you there?

Chris


----------



## longhare

As much as we'd like to stay near Lake Michigan, I have to agree that the size of our party is going to make this difficult. I would recommend we go with a private park (that doesn't cost $90 a night) that can accomodate the group at it's current size + 10 to allow for addtional folks and be near the water park.

Kibby Creek looks fine to me. Thoughts???

Bill


----------



## Thor

H2oSprayer said:


> Oh, and put me down for a "possible".
> 
> We have already booked a big trip to Tahquomenon Falls, Mackinaw City and Muskegon in July and we're not sure if we want to go over there again in August, or change our dates to end up there for the rally, or what.


BoaterDan, when are you going to be at Tahquamenon Falls? We have reservations for July 12th - 16th at Tahquamenon falls and July 16th - 19th at the Straits State Park. Maybe we will see you there?

Chris
[/quote]

We camped there last year





















You will love it. Absolutely beautiful!!!!
Whitefish Bay - The bell of the Edmund Fitzgerald is there.

Must listen to - Gordon Lightfood - Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald

Mackinaw Island is another must do - well worth the ferry ride over (no cars allowed) bring your bikes or rent a horse







Parking for the ferry is no problem - we found spot big enough for TV and TT at no cost.









I will post pics if you wish.

Thor


----------



## Fanatical1

Hi everybody,

We have been reading your posts on this rally with great interest! We live in Ohio, but I used to live
in Michigan for many years. I lived in Grand Rapids for 4 years, Big Rapids for about 6 months, Magician Lake near St. Joe for about 5 years... I loved it and would really enjoy being part of your rally. My wife and I have two girls ages 5 and 8. Only problem, we don't have an outback yet. Were going to buy a 25RSS in April or May for the camping season.

Would you mind putting us down as a "probably going". We are looking forward to meeting everyone and can't think of a better place camp than in Michigan for our first rally.

I know my vote does not count (not owning an Outback yet) but Tahquomenon Falls, Mackinaw City sounds great or anywhere near Ludington. Actually anywhere you pick will be fine with us. If beer is available that is always OK with me too......

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## andrhuxl

Hi all,

I tried calling the number for the Michigan DNR...That Rob gave me. No luck. I still have not heard back from the other 2 campgrounds I was to call.

I say we should decide between Kibby Creek & Silverlake CG's. Majority vote...I will then call and have them set aside the campsites. Remeber Kibby Creek said he would be willing to hold sites until 4/14-5/1. Silverlake was only willing to hold until the end of February.

Anna


----------



## Camping Fan

sarg2505 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I tried calling the number for the Michigan DNR...That Rob gave me. No luck. I still have not heard back from the other 2 campgrounds I was to call.
> 
> I say we should decide between Kibby Creek & Silverlake CG's. Majority vote...I will then call and have them set aside the campsites. Remeber Kibby Creek said he would be willing to hold sites until 4/14-5/1. Silverlake was only willing to hold until the end of February.
> 
> Anna


Do you want to set up a poll for us to vote, or just post our choices on this thread?


----------



## BoaterDan

We'll be there a couple weeks ahead of you... Falls starting 6/30 and working our way back South.



H2oSprayer said:


> BoaterDan, when are you going to be at Tahquamenon Falls? We have reservations for July 12th - 16th at Tahquamenon falls and July 16th - 19th at the Straits State Park. Maybe we will see you there?
> 
> Chris


----------



## z-family




----------



## nick and kim

Put us down for probably as well. I would vote for Kibby Creek too.

See you there.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

You can put me down for a probably as I have to clear the date yet with my DW. I would vote for Kibby.


----------



## BoaterDan

All the campgrounds up for vote should be checked for cancellation policy. I got burned for my entire deposit ($100+) at a campground in Silver Lake last year. It might be the one you're looking at. Booking this far in advance, I will not go to a place with a no refund policy.



z-family said:


> Kibby Creek or Silver lake are both about 2 miles from the Beautiful Lake Michigan beaches. They both are about 30 minutes from Mich. Adventures. They both allow Alcohol and pets. They both have pools. They both have playgrounds. Kibby has a pavilion for our gathering or pot luck. Kibby has mini golf and game room for the kids. We have never stayed at either of them but from the photos on the web sites Kibby's camp sites look a little nicer and offers a few more things for kids. Its not everyones first choices but it is very close to what everyone was requesting. I agree with Anna...If we are not hearing back from the other choices then maybe we should start the voting so we can secure a place for what looks to be an awesome Outbackers Summer Rally!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


----------



## 4beeps

we are a probably

4beeps


----------



## small5

magster said:


> Here's the updated list.
> 
> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> 
> Darj *For sure*
> 
> cookie9933
> 
> H2O Sprayer
> 
> z-family *For sure*
> 
> Nick and Kim
> 
> Mike
> 
> Nathan
> 
> longhare *For Sure*
> 
> WMIOUTBACK
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> 
> bweiler
> 
> Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
> 
> Thor *For Sure*
> 
> 4beeps
> 
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> 
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> 
> fishinmagician *Probably*
> 
> Magster*Probably*
> 
> j1mfrog *Probably with two other guests requiring sites*
> 
> nonny *For Sure*
> 
> Just updated, Buckeye chuck is a maybe, I believe there are a few more, let me know if you need to be added or status changed.


We are getting excited about meeting some new outbackers... I just am shocked at how many are thinking about joining in...Sounds like a great time no matter where we go.
[/quote]

Throw us in as a "PROBABLY". Also I'm checking with my brother ('smallg' another "Outbacker") to see if they're interested.


----------



## z-family




----------



## WMIOUTBACK

You can change me to a definite







. In fact, we'll be camping the week before, pulling from that campground in Holland and on to the rally! We will be staying from the 17th through the 21st.

After comparing the cancellation policies, I'm raising both hands in favor of Kibby!


----------



## jfish21

silver lake could be nice but 1 thing to think of is all the atv and 4 wheeler thy are limited to noise in the CG
but not the streets generaly not a problem but it only takes one or two at 3am
just my two  one cent.
either one is fine with us lots to do either place

JEERY


----------



## Darj

z-family said:


> Sarq2505 *For sure*
> Darj *For sure*
> cookie9933 *Probably*
> H2oSprayer *Probably*
> z-family *For sure*
> Nick and Kim *Probably*
> Mike
> Nathan
> longhare *For Sure*
> WMIOUTBACK *For Sure*
> MaeJae
> jfish21 *For Sure*
> bweiler
> Buckeye Chuck *Probably*
> Thor *For Sure*
> 4beeps *Probably*
> Camping Fan *Probably*
> nrthmichcampers *Probably*
> fishinmagician *Probably*
> Magster *Probably*
> j1mfrog *Probably* with two other guests requiring sites
> nonny *For Sure*
> Northern Wind *Probably*
> socialstudiesmom *For Sure*
> BoaterDan *Probably*
> Fanatical1 *Probably*
> small5 *Probably*
> 
> Here are the cancelation policies...
> 
> Kibby Creek...
> One night deposit charged immediately to your credit card
> *	7 day cancellation notice required
> *	$10 Cancellation free is charged if cancelled anytime
> *	A one night fee if cancelled less than 7 days in advance
> *	If no show or no call. Responsible for the entire time booked and you must have a cancellation number which will be given at time of cancellation
> 
> Silver Lake...
> 7-days notice required prior to scheduled day of arrival. $10.00 cancellation fee taken on acceptable cancellations. Cancellations within 7 days of schedule stay will result in NO refund.
> 
> Rob


I updated WMIOUTBACK to For Sure.

I also just heard back from Hungry Horse campground and there are not enough sites available there already for us to have a Rally there the lady said.

We vote for Kibby Creek (but will go with majority







)


----------



## Camping Fan

I vote for Kibbey Creek.


----------



## andrhuxl

Well, I just got home and it seems to me that Kibby Creek sounds like the leading favorite. We can either post a vote thread or I can have Anna go ahead and have the guy at Kibby go ahead and block off the sites and we can all start to make our reservations. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Thor

Where is Kibby Creek? How far from the border?

Thor


----------



## nick and kim

It sounds like a concensus on Kibbey Creek, Lets get the dates blocked off and we can start making reservations. Great job on setting this all up.


----------



## Darj

Thor said:


> Where is Kibby Creek? How far from the border?
> 
> Thor


Thor, I looked here http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/ clicked on directions and typed in Sarnia, Ontario (their directions from their website use google maps and it tells me it's a 4 hour drive)

We are down by Lake Erie and it's listed us at 3 hours and 50 minutes.

Hope that helps you.

~Anissa

I am excited....bring on summer!


----------



## mswalt

Wow! 149 POSTS and you guys are still picking a spot to rally!

I wish I could generate that kind of interest among our Texas Outbackers!









Have a great time no matter where y'all go!









Mark


----------



## BoaterDan

Well, right now we're sittin up here freezing our







off with 5-degree weather.









So, thinking of Lake Michigan in August







is like a drug man!



mswalt said:


> Wow! 149 POSTS and you guys are still picking a spot to rally!
> 
> I wish I could generate that kind of interest among our Texas Outbackers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great time no matter where y'all go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mark


----------



## MaeJae

Wow you guys are doing a great job!!!








Not sure if we are going to be able to make it thoughâ€¦








DD 16th b-day is this weekend.








If we do go it will be last minute thing like last year.

MaeJae


----------



## andrhuxl

Okay Outbackers









I called and talked to Roger @ Kibby Creek and blocked off some sites for our Rally Aug 17-19.

Please check out the site map on the webpage:

http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/

The following sites have been set aside for our group under "The Huxley Group", there are 30 sites. So please call to make your reservations soon. I booked site *#42 * for us! We plan on getting there on Thursday Aug 16th-Sunday Aug 19th. Roger said he would hold the sites until APRIL 15TH!!

Kibby Creek #800.574.3995
12 site section: 30 - 34A & 35, 37, 39, 41, 43, 43
44A, 44, 42 (Sarg2505), 40, 38, 53, 57, 55, 85, 86, 87, 88, 70, 72, 74, 76, 76A, 78

All sites are $32/night. I am so excited to meet everyone...Sounds like we are going to have a pretty big gathering









Gotta go the little man's diaper calls.

Anna


----------



## BoaterDan

sarg2505 said:


> Gotta go the little man's diaper calls.
> Anna


I sure hope you're talking about your son.


----------



## Darj

I booked site *#40* for us. We are coming in on Aug. 16th and leaving on the 19th as well.

Thanks for getting the rally set up there Anna. We are really looking forward to it (I know I have already mentioned that but it bears repeating!)


----------



## Camping Fan

MaeJae said:


> Not sure if we are going to be able to make it thoughâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD 16th b-day is this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


And what better way to celebrate than with your Outbacker family!







We could probably make sure the whole campground knows of the special occasion so she can be appropriately embarassed honored!


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

To all those who wish to attend, go back and look at the first thread to see the map of the campground and which sites members are staying on. Make sure you let us know when you make your reservations so we can update the map!!


----------



## Thor

Darj said:


> Where is Kibby Creek? How far from the border?
> 
> Thor


Thor, I looked here http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/ clicked on directions and typed in Sarnia, Ontario (their directions from their website use google maps and it tells me it's a 4 hour drive)

We are down by Lake Erie and it's listed us at 3 hours and 50 minutes.

Hope that helps you.

~Anissa

I am excited....bring on summer!








[/quote]

Thanks for the info - This will make it an 8.5hrs drive plus border crossing. Looks good









Thor


----------



## MaeJae

Camping Fan said:


> Not sure if we are going to be able to make it thoughâ€¦
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DD 16th b-day is this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


And what better way to celebrate than with your Outbacker family!







We could probably make sure the whole campground knows of the special occasion so she can be appropriately embarrassed honored!








[/quote]







That's funny!!! But,
I'm not sure that's the "Super sweet 16" she was wanting...
Although it would be something she wouldn't forget!









MaeJae


----------



## Thor

Hi

I just do not wish to goof. Dates of the rally? I have booked the wrong weekend by mistake before









Thor


----------



## andrhuxl

Thor said:


> Hi
> 
> I just do not wish to goof. Dates of the rally? I have booked the wrong weekend by mistake before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thor


Thor,

The dates are August 17 through August 19. I know we are arriving on the 16.

Drew


----------



## Darj

Great job on the map on the 1st post! That makes it VERY EASY


----------



## andrhuxl

Darj said:


> Great job on the map on the 1st post! That makes it VERY EASY


The credit goes to the z-family, Rob came up with the map, I just placed it. I also believe he has a banner for us as well.

Thanks Rob


----------



## H2oSprayer

I just got off the phone with a very nice lady at Kibby Creek. We have site # 39 from Tuesday the 14th to Sunday the 19th. Thanks for getting this all set-up and we look forward to seeing everyone. Anyone up for planning a day trip to Michigan Adventure Park? Michigan Adventure Park


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We booked our spot! We're in site #88, arriving on Friday, Aug. 17 for three nights! We'll likely leave late Sunday afternoon, but booked the night so we have that option. The site may be changed as the nice woman who took our reservation wanted to check with her husband on which site would be best for our monster. We're looking forward to seeing all our Outbacker friends. Look for us in the Jayco Greyhawk Class C. Thank you for letting us be a part of all of this. We'll probably get homesick for our 28rsds when we see you all!

H2OSprayer - count us in on a trip to Michigan Adventure. Our kids will be chomping at the bit to get there!


----------



## NAturedog2

Is this open to newby's.. We just got our outback two days ago and just saw the info onthe rally. sounds like fun.


----------



## andrhuxl

NAturedog2 said:


> Is this open to newby's.. We just got our outback two days ago and just saw the info onthe rally. sounds like fun.


Of course this is open to newby's, I'm a newby myself. We've never been to a rally either,s o sign on up and join the fun.


----------



## cookie9933

NAturedog2 said:


> Is this open to newby's.. We just got our outback two days ago and just saw the info onthe rally. sounds like fun.


Welcome and congratulations on the new Outback. Everybody was once a newby so you fit right in with the rest of us.

Since you have an Outback and since you are an Outbacker and since you live within 10,000 miles of the rally, that makes you eligible.

Bill


----------



## Darj

sarg2505 said:


> I just got off the phone with a very nice lady at Kibby Creek. We have site # 39 from Tuesday the 14th to Sunday the 19th. Thanks for getting this all set-up and we look forward to seeing everyone. Anyone up for planning a day trip to Michigan Adventure Park? Michigan Adventure Park


Great job then on the map z-family! Can't wait to see the banner for our sigs.









And H20Sprayer, we plan on hitting MiAdventure as well. We have 2 daughters (ages 7 and 9) they are excited to get back to there again!


----------



## Camping Fan

I'm signed up for site #30, from Aug. 17-21. Looking forward to meeting everybody!


----------



## z-family




----------



## Camping Fan

z-family said:


> Thanks Darj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a banner with a picture of the lighthouse in Ludington that works pretty good. Everyones welcome to use it if you want...


Thanks Rob, looks good!


----------



## andrhuxl

Camping Fan said:


> Thanks Darj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a banner with a picture of the lighthouse in Ludington that works pretty good. Everyones welcome to use it if you want...


Thanks Rob, looks good!








[/quote]

Thanks for putting the banner together. It looks great


----------



## z-family




----------



## Darj

z-family said:


> No problem Capping Fan and sarg2505...allways glad to help!
> 
> Only 6 more months till Rally Time!!! I've got cabin fever bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IS IT SPRING YET?????
> 
> Rob


I had mentioned to Sarg2505 that I was hoping you would do a banner for our sigs like you did for the Fall Rally. You came through again Rob. Great job.


----------



## andrhuxl

Just wanted to remind those who haven't checked the thread since early last week, that you can now make reservations. Hope to see you there


----------



## 4beeps

Well you can count 4beeps out - kids have school starting 081507 - tooooo bad - sounds like it will be lots of fun>









i hope everyone has a great time!

4beeps


----------



## andrhuxl

4beeps said:


> Well you can count 4beeps out - kids have school starting 081507 - tooooo bad - sounds like it will be lots of fun>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i hope everyone has a great time!
> 
> 4beeps


Sorry to hear that 4beeps,  school starts earlier and earlier every year.


----------



## BoaterDan

We have a new law here in Michigan that it can't start before Labor Day.


----------



## Nathan

Sorry I haven't been able to "Confirm" over the past 10 pages!!!








They have acutally been expecting me to work at work lately!









Anyway, we just booked site 78 for the nights of the 17th and 18th and will be eager to meet everyone!


----------



## andrhuxl

Nathan said:


> Sorry I haven't been able to "Confirm" over the past 10 pages!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have acutally been expecting me to work at work lately!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, we just booked site 78 for the nights of the 17th and 18th and will be eager to meet everyone!


I hate it when my work actually expects me to work, such a bummer







. Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Buckeye Chuck

z-family said:


> 7 sites down 23 more to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (see map, Post #1)
> 
> Sorry to hear you won't be making it 3beeps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a bummer that the school starts that early. You would think they would start it on a monday instead of on a thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (H2oSprayer) Chris...we are also in on the trip to Michigan Adventure! Our kids can't wait.
> 
> Rob


Don't forget your bathing suit. The water park is the best part of Michigan Adventure. I like it better than Cedar Point's.

Have fun,
Chuck


----------



## fishnmagician

Well, you can add Fishnmagician and Magster as a for sure for (2) two more, tried to make reservations, playing a little phone tag with Kibby Creek but we'll get *hooked up* speaking of getting *hooked up* Ludington middle of August smells like Salmon season to me. Anyone thinking of booking a charter. I've fished out of Ludington over a dozen times and always had a great time and plenty of fish. Perfect timing anyone interested let me know, we could set up a charter.


----------



## andrhuxl

fishnmagician said:


> Well, you can add Fishnmagician and Magster as a for sure for (2) two more, tried to make reservations, playing a little phone tag with Kibby Creek but we'll get *hooked up* speaking of getting *hooked up* Ludington middle of August smells like Salmon season to me. Anyone thinking of booking a charter. I've fished out of Ludington over a dozen times and always had a great time and plenty of fish. Perfect timing anyone interested let me know, we could set up a charter.


Thanks for joining the group. I'm sure you'll get a hold of someone at Kibby Creek, they are very nice there. I would love to go salmon fishing, but I hate boats, bummer.


----------



## jfish21

fishnmagician said:


> Well, you can add Fishnmagician and Magster as a for sure for (2) two more, tried to make reservations, playing a little phone tag with Kibby Creek but we'll get *hooked up* speaking of getting *hooked up* Ludington middle of August smells like Salmon season to me. Anyone thinking of booking a charter. I've fished out of Ludington over a dozen times and always had a great time and plenty of fish. Perfect timing anyone interested let me know, we could set up a charter.


Not big on the big lake fishing but my boss's son runs charters out of ludington.
I can check on his rates and see if he'll cut some kind of deal.


----------



## BoaterDan

I'm making my reservation on Monday. Still waiting to finalize vacation plans with my sister, but I want to grab my spot. I'm hoping I don't have to back out.

I actually was thinking about a charter, believe it or not. I'd need some kind of idea of cost and what ages of my kids I could bring, if any. I've got 'em from 4 to 11 (by that time).



fishnmagician said:


> Well, you can add Fishnmagician and Magster as a for sure for (2) two more, tried to make reservations, playing a little phone tag with Kibby Creek but we'll get *hooked up* speaking of getting *hooked up* Ludington middle of August smells like Salmon season to me. Anyone thinking of booking a charter. I've fished out of Ludington over a dozen times and always had a great time and plenty of fish. Perfect timing anyone interested let me know, we could set up a charter.


----------



## jfish21

fishnmagician
If your interested click here about a charter
on the big lake. I'v known Jon for about 10 years and he does know his stuff.

Jerry


----------



## small5

fishnmagician said:


> Well, you can add Fishnmagician and Magster as a for sure for (2) two more, tried to make reservations, playing a little phone tag with Kibby Creek but we'll get *hooked up* speaking of getting *hooked up* Ludington middle of August smells like Salmon season to me. Anyone thinking of booking a charter. I've fished out of Ludington over a dozen times and always had a great time and plenty of fish. Perfect timing anyone interested let me know, we could set up a charter.


Fishnmagician -

Welcome aboard! I see you're from NW Ohio. So are we. Can I ask where in NW Ohio? We may run into you in our travel.


----------



## BoaterDan

Well, just made my reservation for 17th-20th (leaving Sunday afternoon/evening) on site 44!

Woo hoo!


----------



## jfish21

I finally got our reservations made site 31 Aug 17 - 19


----------



## Suzie-Q

We finally stopped playing phone tag







and have gotten our reservations for the Ludington summer rally, Fishnmagician (DH) and myself, we are at site number 43 from the 17th-19th and Mr. and Mrs. Magster are on site number 45 from the 17th-19th, can't wait to meet all of you Outbackers at the Rally, have a great Spring and see you all this summer. Add us to the list as a For Sure, Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoaterDan

The DW is curious what the kidlet population will be. Can everyone that's coming check in?

We'll have

3 boys age 11, 10, 4
1 girl age 8


----------



## z-family




----------



## jfish21

We have 3
2 girls 4 & 3
1 boy 9 mos by then


----------



## andrhuxl

1 boy~20 Months in August









Anna


----------



## Darj

2 girls here... at the time of the Rally their ages will be 8 & 9


----------



## H2oSprayer

We have two boys: 7 and almost 4 at the time of the rally.


----------



## Camping Fan

No two-legged kids here, instead a four-legged girl (kinda shy) who'll be 3 by rally time.


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

We have three girls who are 3, 5 and 8. Now I just need to actually pick-up the phone and make the reservations!


----------



## bweiler

Just reserved site 55 for the 17th thru the 19th

Look forward to meeting everyone!

Brett


----------



## j1mfrog

How much time do we have to reserve? I've got to get a committment from some of my friends. They're a little afraid of committment.


----------



## Darj

sarg2505 said:


> Okay Outbackers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I called and talked to Roger @ Kibby Creek and blocked off some sites for our Rally Aug 17-19.
> 
> Please check out the site map on the webpage:
> 
> http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/
> 
> The following sites have been set aside for our group under "The Huxley Group", there are 30 sites. So please call to make your reservations soon. I booked site *#42 * for us! We plan on getting there on Thursday Aug 16th-Sunday Aug 19th. Roger said he would hold the sites until APRIL 15TH!!
> 
> Kibby Creek #800.574.3995
> 12 site section: 30 - 34A & 35, 37, 39, 41, 43, 43
> 44A, 44, 42 (Sarg2505), 40, 38, 53, 57, 55, 85, 86, 87, 88, 70, 72, 74, 76, 76A, 78
> 
> All sites are $32/night. I am so excited to meet everyone...Sounds like we are going to have a pretty big gathering
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go the little man's diaper calls.
> 
> Anna


j1mfrog, I searched back a little and found this post....hope it helps you and your friends.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

In regards to the kiddos count . . .
2 boys, ages 12 and 7
1 girl, age 8

We're hoping to spend some time at the beach, visit MI adventure, do some kayaking, and I'm sure my husband would be interested in sharing a charter boat for some fishing if that is in the works! Looking forward to summer!


----------



## Nathan

We have a DS age 4 (by then) and a DD age 9 mos by then.


----------



## NAturedog2

Book my site today. #87 for the 17-19. This will be are first rally so we are excited.


----------



## andrhuxl

Those that still need to make reservations, site *44A is no longer available*. Kibby Creek did give us another site, but I don't remember the number off the top of my head, so I will post it as soon as I remember.


----------



## H2oSprayer

NAturedog2 said:


> Book my site today. #87 for the 17-19. This will be are first rally so we are excited.


Hey NAturedog2, how about this one --> Spring Illinois Rally. If you were able to attend the Illinois rally first, by the time of the Michigan rally, you would no longer be the rally newbie.

I know, just another shameless plug for the Spring Roll Out Rally.







I just wish it wasn't still 3 months away.


----------



## andrhuxl

sarg2505 said:


> Those that still need to make reservations, site *44A is no longer available*. Kibby Creek did give us another site, but I don't remember the number off the top of my head, so I will post it as soon as I remember.


As my DH said above. Kibby Creek had to take 44a for a handicaped family. They have added site #81 to our group.

Is it summer yet?!

Thanks,
Anna


----------



## z-family




----------



## Thor

Just returned from our Vegas Trip. Almost 6 pages!!!!!!! to catch up. It is look good for us. DW should know by next week if she can get the time off.

Thor


----------



## Darj

Is it summer yet?


----------



## z-family




----------



## wiracer24

We decided we can make this work, am looking forward to meet everyone. I think we got site 32 but maybe 33. I booked at work and somehow misplaced my note.


----------



## wiracer24

BTW 2 kids daughter 13 and son 16 should be coming.


----------



## j1mfrog

I'm working on it.


----------



## schellshock

I have reserved a site for the 16th - 19th the site number is 33.

I also reserved a site for the 16th - 19th for my neighbor who also has an Outback he is site 34.

This is the first rally for both of us and our families are looking forward to meeting everyone.

~Jim


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

All right it is time for all of you on the fence about coming to the RALLY to make a decision







. ONLY 13 days left for a guarenteed spot at Kibby Creek







. After that you'll be at the mercy of what is available.


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

Hi All. I'm reserved on Site 35 for the 16th through the 19th. Caelan (11 year old granddaughter) will be with me. Grunt0311 (Bill) can be added as a probably; he'll put in for the time off on Monday. I hope Corey & Amber can join us, too, but that's not too likely. He has an East Coast baseball trip planned for that week.


----------



## Johnny K

We just reserved the 76a site for 8/17 - 8/19. We are looking forward to meeting others in the group...


----------



## Nathan

Johnny K said:


> We just reserved the 76a site for 8/17 - 8/19. We are looking forward to meeting others in the group...


Oh boy, there goes the neighborhood!









Just kidding John, glad to hear you guys can make it!


----------



## Johnny K

Nathan said:


> We just reserved the 76a site for 8/17 - 8/19. We are looking forward to meeting others in the group...


Oh boy, there goes the neighborhood!









Just kidding John, glad to hear you guys can make it!








[/quote]

We are looking forward to it Nathan. I hope our trailer is OK next to yours. The gentleman on the phone said that most of the sites were pretty much the same in that area.


----------



## MaeJae

Okâ€¦weâ€™re in!!!








Iâ€™m not sure what site we will be on though.
The owner needs to call me back. I requested
a more level site (DH footing is a little off) he will not 
need a handicap site, just something more level.
We will be arriving on Thursday the 16th and
departing on Monday the 20th.

On Saturday the 18th it will be DD#1 16th Birthday!!! 
She is looking forward to going to Michigan Adventure. 
We will also have our 10 year old DD#2

I guess I will need to read through all the old posts to 
see what all is planned unless someone wants to give
a synopsis of each days activities???

MaeJae


----------



## jjmaurer

Hey guys, i just booked lot #70 for the Mich. rally!


----------



## nick and kim

We are booked for site 81 for the 16th through the 20th. Can't wait for the warm weather. See you all there.

Nick


----------



## BoaterDan

MaeJae said:


> Okâ€¦weâ€™re in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™m not sure what site we will be on though.
> The owner needs to call me back. I requested
> a more level site (DH footing is a little off) he will not
> need a handicap site, just something more level.




Uh, ya got me a little worried there. More level than what? Are the sites not level?

With a trailer as long as this beast, it doesn't take much slope to cause problems.


----------



## MaeJae

BoaterDan said:


> Okâ€¦weâ€™re in!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iâ€™m not sure what site we will be on though.
> The owner needs to call me back. I requested
> a more level site (DH footing is a little off) he will not
> need a handicap site, just something more level.


Uh, ya got me a little worried there. More level than what? Are the sites not level?

With a trailer as long as this beast, it doesn't take much slope to cause problems.
[/quote]

DH has ALS and it is starting to affect his balance. I was worried about maybe 
tree roots mostly.(this park is an old orchard) that is what I meant by level.
Usually handicap sites are cement pads, and we won't need that.

If I don't hear from the owner by noon I think I'll call him back.








MaeJae


----------



## j1mfrog

Well I was unable to recruit some of my other camping friends to join us. In fact, they recruited us. We will be in South Haven for the weekend so we will not be able to make it. Sorry we won't see you there.









Jim


----------



## MaeJae

Just got the call!

MaeJae and family will be on 34A


----------



## nonny

Yes!







MaeJae, I, too, am hoping someone will summarize anything that's planned, MI Adventure day, Potluck







, etc., so I don't have to read the whole thread. I'm getting pretty excited. I only have 2 camping trips planned this year, 1 with Outbackers and 1 with my in-laws.







Woo Hoo! Rally! Rally! Rally!


----------



## schellshock

I think as far as the current threads they are just suggestions for Michigan Adventure Water Park. I am just guessing but I think we might be waiting for everyone to get their site reservered and for the hold date of the campsites to pass. Once those two items are taking care of we will probably get into the specifics of the rally.

Jim


----------



## Northern Wind

Confirmed and booked Site # 35 from August 16th to the 20th

See everyone their!

Steve and Ruth


----------



## MaeJae

Just a thought... (up for discussion)

*My family and I are arriving on Thursday (along with 8 other families as well)
*Friday we could do a meet-n-greet pot-luck. (there will be enough of us there to get things set-up)
*Saturday we could do MI Adventures(for those interested)
*Sunday ,maybe a good-bye breakfast???
*We are leaving on Monday (3 other families will be leaving. 1 family on Tuesday)

Any other thoughts...









MaeJae











Northern Wind said:


> Confirmed and booked Site # 35 from August 16th to the 20th
> 
> See everyone their!
> 
> Steve and Ruth


AWESOME !!!









Are you sure about the site though? I thought nonny was on #35 ???


----------



## z-family




----------



## Darj

MaeJae said:


> Just a thought... (up for discussion)
> 
> *My family and I are arriving on Thursday (along with 8 other families as well)
> *Friday we could do a meet-n-greet pot-luck. (there will be enough of us there to get things set-up)
> *Saturday we could do MI Adventures(for those interested)
> *Sunday ,maybe a good-bye breakfast???
> *We are leaving on Monday (3 other families will be leaving. 1 family on Tuesday)
> 
> Any other thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


Sounds like a good plan to us.


----------



## MaeJae

WOW ... 22 reserved!!!
Does this qualify as a MEGA Michigan Rally  now!!!

MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan

MaeJae said:


> Just a thought... (up for discussion)
> 
> *My family and I are arriving on Thursday (along with 8 other families as well)
> *Friday we could do a meet-n-greet pot-luck. (there will be enough of us there to get things set-up)
> I should be arriving late morning-early afternoon Friday, so could help with set-up as well.
> *Saturday we could do MI Adventures(for those interested)
> Sweet 16 birthday celebration
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charter fishing trip? Lake Michigan beach and/or lighthouse trips?
> 
> *Sunday ,maybe a good-bye breakfast???
> *We are leaving on Monday (3 other families will be leaving. 1 family on Tuesday)
> 
> Any other thoughts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

Sounds good... Saturday could be for whatever people have planned/booked/reserved ...
Can't forget the 16th Birthday!









MaeJae


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

z-family said:


> Sounds like a great idea! 2 potluck gatherings is always better than 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


I make a really good Breakfast Casserole!!!








Also... Saturday night might be a good time for a campfire gathering??? 
a campfire pot-luck ??? that'd make 3!

EDIT: Ok... DH says that maybe the campfire pot-luck could be a beer/drinks pot-luck!


----------



## andrhuxl

All of those plans sound great to me!!!. Unfortunately our plans have changed by a day. We will be arriving on the 17th instead of the 16, we will be camping in Traverse City from Sunday until Friday when we arrive at Kibby Creek. I am taking a one week college course up in in Traverse City, but we're definitely in for the potlucks.


----------



## Camping Fan

MaeJae said:


> I make a really good Breakfast Casserole!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Saturday night might be a good time for a campfire gathering???
> a campfire pot-luck ??? that'd make 3!
> 
> EDIT: Ok... DH says that maybe the campfire pot-luck could be a beer/drinks pot-luck!


MMMmmm!!! Smores, campfire pies, popcorn!







I can taste them now.








We'll be doing a morning group exercise session to work off the extra calories, right?


----------



## MaeJae

Camping Fan said:


> I make a really good Breakfast Casserole!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also... Saturday night might be a good time for a campfire gathering???
> a campfire pot-luck ??? that'd make 3!
> 
> EDIT: Ok... DH says that maybe the campfire pot-luck could be a beer/drinks pot-luck!


MMMmmm!!! Smores, *campfire pies*, popcorn!







I can taste them now.








We'll be doing a morning group exercise session to work off the extra calories, right?








[/quote]
Exercise... sure!
You can walk down to the other corner(our site) for your morning cup of java!
Does that count?









small hijack:
I was wondering if anyone had "Ov-Gloves" they would be perfect for those HOT pie irons.
We haven't been able to find any. Also, does anyone know if they work. (resist heat)
MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

I just got a call from my sister(Campin) she booked for the Rally!
She and her family(DH & 2 DD's) will be there (in their SOB) the 16th -19th
They are on site #51

Get-Out ... Get-Campin!
MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

WOW.. only 7 sites leftâ€¦








Time to jump on the Rally Express and book your site.









When my sister called to book, the owner said that they are 
filling up fast! People are booking their stays for a longer
period of time too. Maybe due to gas prices. If youâ€™re going to 
drive a long way you might as well stay longer to get your gas $ worth!!!
(Less camping trips, but longer stays)

Get-Out â€¦ Get-Campin!








MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

Tomorrow(April 15th) is the last day to reserve one of the sites
that are on hold for the Michigan Rally!

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob

MaeJae said:


> WOW ... 22 reserved!!!
> Does this qualify as a MEGA Michigan Rally  now!!!
> 
> MaeJae


Sounds Awesome 22 Families
Have a great time, sure wish I could make it
but thats like 13 hour drive, Thats a haul
Rob & Nonny Peg expects to see lots of pics

Don


----------



## z-family




----------



## babs38

Not new to camping but I'm new to the site
So I thought it would be a great way to meet others
Site #38 is booked and can't wait!!!!!!!!!

Babs


----------



## andrhuxl

Welcome aboard babs38, glad you could make it!!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

Maybe Marci can attend with her family!

How cool would that be!

MaeJae


----------



## z-family




----------



## andrhuxl

Rob,

Thanks for keeping the running tally going and updating the map. We really appreciate your work. I've been very busy with being a student, working full time, so I haven't been able to spend much time on Outbackers







, but finals are over in a week, so I'll have time to get caught up.









Drew


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

HootBob said:


> WOW ... 22 reserved!!!
> Does this qualify as a MEGA Michigan Rally  now!!!
> 
> MaeJae


Sounds Awesome 22 Families
Have a great time, sure wish I could make it
but thats like 13 hour drive, Thats a haul
Rob & Nonny Peg expects to see lots of pics

Don
[/quote]

Hey Don! You could fly and just stay with us!







Rob will have to post the pictures but I'm sure Caelan will take lots. She got a new digital camera for her 11th birthday last month! Know that you'll be missed. Hugs to Peg and the girls (Grandma included)!


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

Better late than never...right? I finally stopped putting this off and called today. I booked site 53 for the 17th through the 21st. It will be myself, DW and DDs ages 3, 5 and 8 and two dogs!

This should be a great time with a LOT of fellow Outbackers.


----------



## Darj

This is gonna be an awesome Rally!







Bring on summer.


----------



## MaeJae

Darj said:


> This is gonna be an awesome Rally!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bring on summer.


HOW AWESOME IS THIS ? ... 26 Families _so_ far

MaeJae

p.s. Ditto what Darj said!


----------



## andrhuxl

The Outbackers are going to be in charge of this camp ground. I am guessing there will be close to 100 people if not more. Cool! That will be one heck of a potluck









Looking forward to meeting everyone.

Now bring on the planning for things to do.

Anna


----------



## HootBob

nonny said:


> Hey Don! You could fly and just stay with us!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob will have to post the pictures but I'm sure Caelan will take lots. She got a new digital camera for her 11th birthday last month! Know that you'll be missed. Hugs to Peg and the girls (Grandma included)!


Nonny I really wish I could it would be alot of fun
Boy I can wait to see pics already

Don


----------



## andrhuxl

Okay, so I just called Kibby Creek. If we want to have a pot luck we should reserve the club house so we can all be in one area.

So I think we should decide soon.

I know we are planning a possible trip to MI Adventures Saturday.

Will everyone be there early enough Friday to have something Friday night so we can all introduce ourselves and maybe have a dinner/potluck?!










The warm weather is coming this weekend!! I am so happy









Anna


----------



## Nathan

sarg2505 said:


> Okay, so I just called Kibby Creek. If we want to have a pot luck we should reserve the club house so we can all be in one area.
> 
> So I think we should decide soon.
> 
> I know we are planning a possible trip to MI Adventures Saturday.
> 
> Will everyone be there early enough Friday to have something Friday night so we can all introduce ourselves and maybe have a dinner/potluck?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The warm weather is coming this weekend!! I am so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna


Friday night sounds good to us.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

I doubt we'll be there early enough Friday, but don't let that stop the rest of you! We're just really kind of "crashing" your rally anyways! We're looking forward to seeing old friends and making new though!
I haven't checked in lately, so was thrilled to see that you had reserved, Nonny, and you too, Mae Jae! After I initally posted this I say westmichigan too - great!


----------



## Camping Fan

sarg2505 said:


> Okay, so I just called Kibby Creek. If we want to have a pot luck we should reserve the club house so we can all be in one area.
> 
> So I think we should decide soon.
> 
> I know we are planning a possible trip to MI Adventures Saturday.
> 
> Will everyone be there early enough Friday to have something Friday night so we can all introduce ourselves and maybe have a dinner/potluck?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The warm weather is coming this weekend!! I am so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anna


No set in stone plans as of yet, but here's some possibilities that have been discussed.



> QUOTE(MaeJae @ Apr 12 2007, 05:52 PM)
> 
> Just a thought... (up for discussion)
> 
> *My family and I are arriving on Thursday (along with 8 other families as well)
> *Friday we could do a meet-n-greet pot-luck. (there will be enough of us there to get things set-up)
> I (Camping Fan) should be arriving late morning-early afternoon Friday, so could help with set-up as well.
> *Saturday we could do MI Adventures(for those interested)
> Sweet 16 birthday celebration (for Mae Jae's daughter)
> Charter fishing trip? Lake Michigan beach and/or lighthouse trips?
> 
> *Sunday ,maybe a good-bye breakfast???
> *We are leaving on Monday (3 other families will be leaving. 1 family on Tuesday)
> 
> Any other thoughts...
> 
> MaeJae





> MaeJae
> Also... Saturday night might be a good time for a campfire gathering???
> a campfire pot-luck ??? that'd make 3!
> 
> EDIT: Ok... DH says that maybe the campfire pot-luck could be a beer/drinks pot-luck!


If we do a Friday night and Sunday morning potluck we'll want the clubhouse/pavilion for both.
Maybe getting up to 70* this Saturday, yeah!


----------



## nonny

Hi Mary. You're not crashing. You just moved uptown and are visiting back home!







As for the Potluck, my experience is that folks arriving on Friday won't be there in time. We'll see what the others say.


----------



## NAturedog2

this works for us as we will be arriving friday lunch time. but what ever works for hte group is fine with me.

BTw does anyone have the link to MI adventure? I have a 2yro daughter is there somthing for her todo there?

Russ


----------



## H2oSprayer

As this trip will be the last great get away before school starts the next week, we plan on making it a long week. We plan on going to visit family in Kalamazoo for a few days and get to the CG on Tuesday. So, any day will work for us for the pot luck. If anyone else is in the area on Wednesday or Thursday, we will probably be going to Michigan Adventure then, before the crowded weekend.



NAturedog2 said:


> does anyone have the link to MI adventure?


Link to --> Michigan Adventure Park


----------



## MaeJae




----------



## schellshock

I have some bad news. My neighbor cannot make it now so I called Kibby Creek and *site 34 is available*.

(He is standing up in a wedding on the 18th)

Thanks, Jim


----------



## nonny

Okay, it's official. Grunt0311 will be joining us. He's off until the 21st, I think, so I'll try to contact Kibby Creek to extend my stay at least until then! WooHoo!


----------



## socialstudiesmom

nonny said:


> Okay, it's official. Grunt0311 will be joining us. He's off until the 21st, I think, so I'll try to contact Kibby Creek to extend my stay at least until then! WooHoo!


That's good news Nonny! Randy will look forward to hearing about the new job!


----------



## nonny

And does he have stories to tell! He can be the entertainment when we're sitting around the campfire after the little ones are sleeping!


----------



## MaeJae

schellshock said:


> I have some bad news. My neighbor cannot make it now so I called Kibby Creek and *site 34 is available*.
> 
> (He is standing up in a wedding on the 18th)
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Campin moved to site 34... I guess my sister just couldn't stand being
that far away from me!























MaeJae


----------



## schellshock

MaeJae said:


> I have some bad news. My neighbor cannot make it now so I called Kibby Creek and *site 34 is available*.
> 
> (He is standing up in a wedding on the 18th)
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Campin moved to site 34... I guess my sister just couldn't stand being
that far away from me!























MaeJae








[/quote]

I am glad a fellow outbackers member is moving to that spot







I was worried when my neighbor could not make it that it would be filled by someone not in the rally.

Thank you Campin and MaeJae.


----------



## MaeJae

schellshock said:


> I have some bad news. My neighbor cannot make it now so I called Kibby Creek and *site 34 is available*.
> 
> (He is standing up in a wedding on the 18th)
> 
> Thanks, Jim


Campin moved to site 34... I guess my sister just couldn't stand being
that far away from me!























MaeJae








[/quote]

I am glad a fellow outbackers member is moving to that spot







I was worried when my neighbor could not make it that it would be filled by someone not in the rally.

Thank you Campin and MaeJae.
[/quote]
Even though she is a fellow Outbacker (and my sister) she has an SOB...







I joked with her
and said now her camper's tent-ends will stick out like a sore thumb!























Oh well... all for one and one for all ! OUTBACKERS.COM!!!


----------



## nonny




----------



## longhare

We're booked for 2 nights arriving on Friday, 8/17 at site 86. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## nonny

Woo Hoo!







Rally! Rally! Rally!


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

When can we start talking about food?








I love Pot-Luck...

MaeJae


----------



## nonny

Hey, Rob, as I recall, we had 28 at Niagara Falls. We're almost there. Come join us, come join us. That was an awesome group. Let's make this MI Rally top the Niagara Falls Rally.


----------



## MaeJae

Bum-ba-bum-bum...


----------



## MaeJae

MaeJae said:


> Bum-ba-bum-bum...


For anyone new out there that is close by!


----------



## braqton06

sarg2505 said:


> Well it's official, the Michigan summer rally is in full swing. Let me know if you have any suggestions to make it better. Hope to see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/
> 
> The following sites have been set aside for our group under "The Huxley Group", there are 30 sites. So please call to make your reservations soon. I booked site #42 for us! We plan on getting there on Thursday Aug 16th-Sunday Aug 19th. Roger said he would hold the sites until APRIL 15TH!!


Just found this site tonight. Interested in joining the group for the Kibby Creek outing...been there, campground was okay, however, the area/location was beautiful. We think it's really cool to have found this site because we are into our Outback and family camping. Any sites left at Kibby Creek with the group?


----------



## Camping Fan

braqton07 said:


> Well it's official, the Michigan summer rally is in full swing. Let me know if you have any suggestions to make it better. Hope to see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/
> 
> The following sites have been set aside for our group under "The Huxley Group", there are 30 sites. So please call to make your reservations soon. I booked site #42 for us! We plan on getting there on Thursday Aug 16th-Sunday Aug 19th. Roger said he would hold the sites until APRIL 15TH!!


Just found this site tonight. Interested in joining the group for the Kibby Creek outing...been there, campground was okay, however, the area/location was beautiful. We think it's really cool to have found this site because we are into our Outback and family camping. Any sites left at Kibby Creek with the group?
[/quote]

Welcome to Outbackers!







We'd love to have you join us for the rally.







I'm not sure if there are any sites left or not, the campground held the block of sites for us until April 15, then they went to "first come, first serve" basis. I would suspect that there are still some sites available in the campground - call the reservations number above and see if you can get a site with our group or at least nearby.


----------



## braqton06

Hopefully, I'm not being repetitive...but my husband and I just found this OUTBACK site tonight and think it seems pretty cool. We would be interested in attending Kibby Creek for the rally and will call them to check availability. However, I'm posting to see how this works. We're from Howell, MI have two kids 4 and 6, a 31 ft travel trailer, Outback, love campin, outdoor stuff and family time.

Sorry, I was repetitive. It worked, time for bed. I'll call tomorrow. Thank you for your response.
Regards,
Teresa


----------



## braqton06

We're all set, at least I think so. We are booked on site #57 from August 16th thru the 19th. Problem is hubby is at work and I am not sure how well an end site, parked in a different direction will work with him, that's his area...because it was left open I'm hoping there wasn't a reason for it.


----------



## braqton06

Camping Fan said:


> Well it's official, the Michigan summer rally is in full swing. Let me know if you have any suggestions to make it better. Hope to see you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.michcampgrounds.com/kibbycreek/
> 
> The following sites have been set aside for our group under "The Huxley Group", there are 30 sites. So please call to make your reservations soon. I booked site #42 for us! We plan on getting there on Thursday Aug 16th-Sunday Aug 19th. Roger said he would hold the sites until APRIL 15TH!!


Thank you we are all booked. Is there someone I contact to show that our location is booked on the Outback map? Please let me know. Thanks

Just found this site tonight. Interested in joining the group for the Kibby Creek outing...been there, campground was okay, however, the area/location was beautiful. We think it's really cool to have found this site because we are into our Outback and family camping. Any sites left at Kibby Creek with the group?
[/quote]

Welcome to Outbackers!







We'd love to have you join us for the rally.







I'm not sure if there are any sites left or not, the campground held the block of sites for us until April 15, then they went to "first come, first serve" basis. I would suspect that there are still some sites available in the campground - call the reservations number above and see if you can get a site with our group or at least nearby.








[/quote]


----------



## z-family




----------



## braqton06

z-family said:


> Welcome to the Rally Troy & Teresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your on the map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That puts us to 27 now!
> 
> Rob


Thanks. We are looking forward to meeting new people with kids. Our current club is 60 & over with the grandparents..which is awesome for family time but the little ones are lookin for someone to ride bikes with, fish, catch frogs, or whatever little people like to do. Us adults would like a challenging game of ladderball and some adult conversation. See you there.


----------



## H2oSprayer

braqton07 said:


> have two kids 4 and 6,


We will have a (nearly) 4 yo and a 7 yo, (both boys) so they should have a great time playing


----------



## Bob556

I just reserved site 72 for the Aug. Rally. See you all there


----------



## Johnny K

Welcome Bob and Stephanie! We are only a couple of sites down. We have two boys who are 5 and 3 (29th of this month) who love to ride their bikes, play ball, and most of all fish. Look forward to meeting you and your family...


----------



## MaeJae

28!!!

MaeJae


----------



## babs38

MaeJae said:


> 28!!!
> 
> MaeJae


WOW!!! 28 
I can't wait to meet the rest of the 27 families

babs


----------



## BoaterDan

WOW! This is going to be fun!

We've decided to make this the final stop of a week-long vacation. We'll be down in the Muskegon area during the middle of the week and going to Michigan's Adventure probably on Wednesday 8/15 (I refuse to go to an amusement park on the weekend.)


----------



## MaeJae

Bum-ba-bum-bum...
















MaeJae


----------



## Camping Fan

MaeJae said:


> Bum-ba-bum-bum...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae





> MaeJae May 2 2007, 07:50 PM
> 
> When can we start talking about food?
> I love Pot-Luck...
> 
> MaeJae










Inquiring stomachs need to know!














What are everyone's thoughts about planning one or more potlucks? Some possibilities to consider:

1. Friday night potluck - several families will have arrived by Friday afternoon and could come to a Friday night potluck, but there will probably also be many who don't arrive until Friday evening after supper.

2. Saturday morning breakfast potluck -a good time for meet-and-greet-and-eat before folks head out for Michigan's Adventure or the beach or lighthouse touring, etc. Only group that this might not work for would be if someone charters an early morning Lake Michigan fishing trip.

3. Saturday supper potluck - but those going to Michigan's Adventure probably wouldn't want to leave the park early enough for this.

4. Saturday night campfire goodies - Hot dogs, smores, campfire pies! Yum, Yum!







This might be a good time to celebrate a certain 16 year olds' birthday too - whatcha think MaeJae?

5. Sunday morning breakfast potluck - Have to be sure everyone is properly nourished before the majority of the group heads home.









Let the culinary planning begin!


----------



## MaeJae

Camping Fan said:


> MaeJae May 2 2007, 07:50 PM
> 
> When can we start talking about food?
> I love Pot-Luck...
> 
> MaeJae
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inquiring stomachs need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts about planning one or more potlucks? Some possibilities to consider:
> 
> 1. *Friday night potluck * - several families will have arrived by Friday afternoon and could come to a Friday night potluck, but there will probably also be many who don't arrive until Friday evening after supper.
> MaeJae - Tortellini Salad
> 
> 2. *Saturday morning breakfast potluck * -a good time for meet-and-greet-and-eat before folks head out for Michigan's Adventure or the beach or lighthouse touring, etc. Only group that this might not work for would be if someone charters an early morning Lake Michigan fishing trip.
> MaeJae - Breakfast Casserole
> 
> 3. *Saturday supper potluck * - but those going to *Michigan's Adventure probably wouldn't want to leave the park early enough for this.
> *Or other activities that we may be doing, What if we just plan on a campfire potluck???
> That way no one has to worry about getting back in time for dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 4. *Saturday night campfire goodies * - Hot dogs, smores, campfire pies! Yum, Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a good time to celebrate a certain 16 year olds' birthday too - whatcha think MaeJae?* It is Campin's DD 16th B-day too(the 25th, ... twin cousins!...LOL)*
> MaeJae - Birthday Cake!
> 
> 5. *Sunday morning breakfast potluck * - Have to be sure everyone is properly nourished before the majority of the group heads home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaeJae - Breakfast Casserole... again
> 
> Let the culinary planning begin!
Click to expand...


----------



## BoaterDan

I for one will never again set foot in an amusement park on a weekend if I can help it.









I would be up for Saturday night, but any of the suggestions you made would be fine with me. A couple of us could bring our big griddles from home and make it a pancake & french toast breakfast or something.

We'll probably just have to pick something and catch who we can. With so many families at least 1/3 of them won't be able to make it whatever you pick.

So, if we're voting I say Saturday evening but I can do anything on the weekend.


----------



## NAturedog2

Just got off the phone with the camp ground. We are planning on arriving the 15th now. Figured since we are driving that far we mine as well stay a few extra days.

As for the pot luck anything works for us.

Russ


----------



## MaeJae

We will be doing whatever the girls want Saturday for their B-day!
So pot-luck dinner is out for us. We will, like I mentioned bring
cake to an evening/night fire gathering for snacks and Kool-aid



















































MaeJae


----------



## MaeJae

WOW am I the only one bringing food?









I better get cooking...









MaeJae


----------



## Darj

Camping Fan said:


> Inquiring stomachs need to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are everyone's thoughts about planning one or more potlucks? Some possibilities to consider:
> 
> 1. Friday night potluck - several families will have arrived by Friday afternoon and could come to a Friday night potluck, but there will probably also be many who don't arrive until Friday evening after supper.
> 
> 2. Saturday morning breakfast potluck -a good time for meet-and-greet-and-eat before folks head out for Michigan's Adventure or the beach or lighthouse touring, etc. Only group that this might not work for would be if someone charters an early morning Lake Michigan fishing trip.
> 
> 3. Saturday supper potluck - but those going to Michigan's Adventure probably wouldn't want to leave the park early enough for this.
> 
> 4. Saturday night campfire goodies - Hot dogs, smores, campfire pies! Yum, Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be a good time to celebrate a certain 16 year olds' birthday too - whatcha think MaeJae?
> 
> 5. Sunday morning breakfast potluck - Have to be sure everyone is properly nourished before the majority of the group heads home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the culinary planning begin!


We are thinking MIAdventure on Friday works for us since we are coming in on Thursday. (it really depends on which is the better weather day...Fri or Sat)

Put us down for sloppy joes for the Fri/Sat potluck. Or if we are doing breakfast potlucks, (I am not sure what to bring)

Campfire goodies....we will bring the makings for smores.

Has the Pavillion been checked into for use?







(do you have to reserve it?)

**our 1st ever Rally was the MI Fall one last year so we are still new to this


----------



## z-family




----------



## NAturedog2

z-family said:


> I talked to Kibby Creek the other day to extend our stay by one day(16th-20th now). I asked about the pavilion and he said we could use it but we need to reserve it with times of our gatherings. It has electricity also. So I guess we need to decide how many Potlucks we are doing. I think the multiple potluck idea is a good one so everyone can get involved. We are leaning towards thursday or friday for Michigans Adventure ourselves (tying to avoid saturday also). We'll go with the flow of the group and will try to attend as many of the potlucks that we can (we love to eat lol) I love the breakfast potlucks too and we would bring our big griddle and join in and do pancakes. I made a chart last night so we can keep track of all the potluck menus, I was just waiting to see how many gatherings we want to do. So far we brought up 5 gatherings including 2 dinners and 2 breakfasts and a campfire/birthday gathering. If thats what we want to go with i'll post this chart tonight and we'll see who signs up for what and go from there i guess. Another idea would be one gathering a day...Friday Dinner...Saturday Dinner/ then campfire birthday hangout...Sunday Breakfast.
> 
> Rob


Myh vote is for the one a day idea... I think that is a good idea. Friday dinner, and saturday dinner and then just stay for late night smores and what not. Then sunday am breakfast. I think that would included everyone and wouldn't get to overwhelming .

Russ


----------



## andrhuxl

We are up for the potlucks as well. When the chart is posted we'll sign up for one.


----------



## z-family




----------



## Camping Fan

z-family said:


> Heres the Potluck lists. Let me know if I got everyones head count right and if there is not one behind your name please let us know. Our plan right now is to hit Michigans Adventures on thursday and hit both dinners(not sure what we are bringing yet), but if weather is bad thurs then we may go to the park friday and miss that dinner (we'll see). We are in for the campfire gathering and the breakfast too. Let me know if anything needs to be added to or edited, I will update the list at least daily if needed.
> To reserve the pavillion we need times. Does 6 p.m. sound good for the dinner times? And 9 or 10 am for the breakfast on Sunday???


Nice chart Rob!







I was hoping the graphics master would do something like that.








Count me for one adult for all the potlucks - I like to eat too.








For food, right now I'm thinking Friday supper veggie tray or salad, Saturday supper white chicken chili, campfire fruit pie fixings and Sunday breakfast bacon or smoky links.
6 pm supper time sounds good to me as does 9 or 10 am for Sunday breakfast/brunch.


----------



## braqton06

You have our numbers right. 2 adults and 2 kids. 
As for the potluck, I love to cook and we're always up for that...eating and mingling. We will be there 16th-20th and hope to go to Michigan Adventure on Thursday so we would attend both dinners and breakfast. Just put me down for dish to pass for each gathering..I like to see what my tastebuds feel like as opposed to committing to a specific dish. If it rains we will not be at Fridays because we will take in Mich Adventure on Friday. 
If anyone is going to Mich Adventures on Thursday and checking in on that day as well, do you just take your camper to the park? Never been there so was just wondering. Dog may present a problem..no generator if we left her in the camper at the park.

Thanks! Chart looks great. This is gonna be a great time and we're all looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Camping Fan

braqton07 said:


> If anyone is going to Mich Adventures on Thursday and checking in on that day as well, do you just take your camper to the park? Never been there so was just wondering. Dog may present a problem..no generator if we left her in the camper at the park.


I would imagine there would be room to park your trailer at Michigan Adventure, but I wouldn't recommend leaving your dog in the camper without AC during August. I checked the Michigan Adventure website and they don't have any kennels on site, but they do have a link to Dog Star Ranch which provides doggie day care and boarding.


----------



## z-family




----------



## azthroop

Sounds like a lot of fun, but since we just drove from AZ to MI to pickup our trailer, I don't think I can talk my dw into that long of a road trip - at least not so soon. She is still shell-shocked.


----------



## H2oSprayer

I think that we will bring some type of desert for Fridays potluck, maybe rice crispy treats. To the potluck on Saturday, we are going to bring a baked bean and little smokey dish that was brought to our Spring Roll Out Rally that the kids just loved. For the adults at the campfire / birthday gathering, we are going to bring a bucket of margaritas and for the kids, maybe some sparklers to use (with adult supervision and preferably not the ones that have been visiting the margarita bucket), and for Sundays breakfast, we are leaning toward french toast.


----------



## BoaterDan

I'll make my world-famous Waldorf Salad for Saturday night, and my world-famous biscuits & gravy for Sunday morning.

Playing Friday night by ear, but we'll most likely be there with something.

Who's birthdays are we celebrating? I pack a wicked birthday spankin'!


----------



## nonny

I'm uncertain when Bill & Jen are coming. I think they've had to cut their time short. Corey & Amber will be on the East Coast doing a baseball round so they won't be joining us at all. I'm thinking of trying to extend to Monday, just haven't had the time to call (lots of family issues keeping me very busy). Cae and I are bound to attend every Potluck and I always bring lots of something. I'll fill in the gaps later. I'd also like to try to hook up with you & Colleen to do MI Adventure on Thursday. I'll email or PM you ASAP for details. We're all very excited about the Rally. I have only 2 camping trips planned this year and it looks like it will stay that way unless I manage to do any fall camping. If anything needs my attention, will someone please email me or call me Rob. Thanks. Happy camping!


----------



## z-family




----------



## BoaterDan

z-family said:


> Hey Nonny, Thursday sounds great for Mi Adventure. Sorry to hear Corey & Amber won't be making it to the rally. Hopefully Bill & Jen will. I sure will keep you up-to-date on everything. Have a great day and we'll see you soon.
> 
> Rob


I think we're going to end up in the park on Wednesday, but that part of my trip might be getting rescheduled since I'm supposed to be doing it with my sister and her family and their schedule just got changed. Ugh.

Anyway, my wife found some coupons for $3 off the admission per ticket. She has extra coupons she was planning to just pass out in line there, but if anybody wants to PM me an address we could mail it to you. As I recall from a few years ago, you can't really get discounted tickets beforehand locally like you can for Cedar Point.


----------



## Camping Fan

z-family said:


> Heres the Potluck lists. Let me know if I got everyones head count right and if there is not one behind your name please let us know. Our plan right now is to hit Michigans Adventures on thursday and hit both dinners(not sure what we are bringing yet), but if weather is bad thurs then we may go to the park friday and miss that dinner (we'll see). We are in for the campfire gathering and the breakfast too. Let me know if anything needs to be added to or edited, I will update the list at least daily if needed.
> To reserve the pavillion we need times. Does 6 p.m. sound good for the dinner times? And 9 or 10 am for the breakfast on Sunday???


----------



## andrhuxl

Well we are back to arriving on the 16. We decided to change our Traverse City plans. We will also be attending a few of the potlucks, but I will let the wife decide on the meals.

Getting Closer


----------



## Northern Wind

Put us down for Canadian Bacon for Sundays Breakfast, and I will have to think on the others!

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## jjmaurer

showdogs here---2 adults for the potlucks, not sure what but will contribute to each.


----------



## MaeJae

BoaterDan said:


> I'll make my world-famous Waldorf Salad for Saturday night, and my world-famous biscuits & gravy for Sunday morning.
> 
> Playing Friday night by ear, but we'll most likely be there with something.
> 
> *Who's birthdays are we celebrating?* I pack a wicked birthday spankin'!


Our oldest daughter will be *16* on the 18th and our niece(Campin's oldest daughter)(cousins) 
will be *16* on the 25th! So we wanted to Celebrate for both of them









MaeJae


----------



## BoaterDan

MaeJae said:


> I'll make my world-famous Waldorf Salad for Saturday night, and my world-famous biscuits & gravy for Sunday morning.
> 
> Playing Friday night by ear, but we'll most likely be there with something.
> 
> *Who's birthdays are we celebrating?*  I pack a wicked birthday spankin'!


Our oldest daughter will be *16* on the 18th and our niece(Campin's oldest daughter)(cousins) 
will be *16* on the 25th! So we wanted to Celebrate for both of them









MaeJae








[/quote]

Sounds like fun! But...uh... I ain't givin' out birthday spankings to anybody else's 16-year-old daughters.


----------



## MaeJae

BoaterDan said:


> I'll make my world-famous Waldorf Salad for Saturday night, and my world-famous biscuits & gravy for Sunday morning.
> 
> Playing Friday night by ear, but we'll most likely be there with something.
> 
> *Who's birthdays are we celebrating?* I pack a wicked birthday spankin'!


Our oldest daughter will be *16* on the 18th and our niece(Campin's oldest daughter)(cousins) 
will be *16* on the 25th! So we wanted to Celebrate for both of them









MaeJae








[/quote]

Sounds like fun! But...uh... I ain't givin' out birthday spankings to anybody else's 16-year-old daughters.















[/quote]





















(I thought not!)

MaeJae


----------



## braqton06

Well, unfortunately we will have to cancel our reservation and before I do I wanted to post it on here in case someone has tried to join the rally and were unable to. I neglected to realize this is the same weekend as the Woodward Dream Cruise, the cruise isn't that big of a deal and we could miss it but my husband helps out with a Charity event for Huntingtons Disease and it's been very successful for the last few years. We would feel badly about not being involved.
With that said...I have time to cancel so I'll check back on this forum before I actually cancel. I'm pretty bummed and haven't told the kids yet. After we showed the kids pics of the Niagara Falls rally everyone was at they were pretty excited because of all the kids in the pics...along with the guniea pig.
Anyway, maybe another time. Everyone have fun!!!


----------



## 3LEES

braqton07 said:


> I neglected to realize this is the same weekend as the Woodward Dream Cruise, the cruise isn't that big of a deal and we could miss it but my husband helps out with a Charity event for Huntingtons Disease and it's been very successful for the last few years.


Ahhhh....envoking memories of my youth.

I went to Royal Oak Dondero High School in the late 60's. Cruisin' Woodward was almost a way of life!

Big Boy's, girls, fast cars, girls, dodging cops, girls......did I mention girls?

I sometimes wonder how I survived...


----------



## z-family




----------



## z-family




----------



## Grunt0311

Hello all









Sorry I have been MIA for so long on here. My new job has been keeping me busy. Jen and I will be coming, however we will not arrive until Friday night sometime. The upside to this is that Nonny has extended her reservation so we will be able to stay until Tuesday. Does anyone know if dogs are allowed







? Anyway, cant wait to see everyone. I'll try to get on more for updates









Bill


----------



## Nathan

We're in for potlucks on Friday night, Saturday night and Sunday morning.








Picking a dish would require much more organization than we have right now!


----------



## Camping Fan

Grunt0311 said:


> Does anyone know if dogs are allowed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Bill


Here is the pet policy from Kibby Creek's website:

*Please help make everyone's stay at Kibby Creek Travel Park more enjoyable by making sure you and your children follow our pet policy. 
Pick up after you pet-especially ALL mowed areas 
Do not leave your pet unattended 
Do not allow your pet to bark/howl continuously 
Keep your pet on a leash, or tied up within your lot space 
If your pet has aggressive nature, please keep it under close supervision. 
Pets are not allowed in the pool area, bathrooms, or rental trailers. *

Only 4 weeks until it's RALLY TIME!!!!!


----------



## moops

We just got off the phone with the campground and got a reservation. We will be on lot 57.
Sorry to hear that braqton07 had to cancel, but we are happy to have a spot. Looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## jfish21

were in for saturday pot luck, baked beans I think and Sunday breakfast, breakfast casserole.
And were alway in for smores around the campfire


----------



## z-family




----------



## babs38

Its getting closer so i thought i would check in and see how the plans are going. Cant wait, we're in for all potlucks but undecided on dishes.Thinking of Chili for one of them but not sure for the others.
Party of 5

Happy Camping 
Babs


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

I will be bringing a summer cold vegetable salad on Friday and, most likely, a fruit salad for Sunday's brunch. Bill and Jen will be arriving Friday night but it's unlikely they'll make it to that Potluck. Jen's a wonderful cook and baker. Maybe we can get her to make her famous blueberry muffins for Sunday's brunch! I am trying to extend my stay. Somehow, I ended up without reservations for the 16th and only until the 19th. I'd like to stay until the 21st as Bill and Jen are available until then. Kibby Creek can get me the 16th and until the 20th but we'd have to move to stay until the 21st. They indicated some Outbackers are one sites, which are actually available from the 16th through the 21st but are only planning to stay part of that time. I have sent KC an email requesting which lots those would be so that we might be able to "negotiate" a swap so that we can stay until the 21st without moving the Outback on the 20th. I'll keep y'all posted. We're all very excited!


----------



## z-family




----------



## z-family




----------



## Northern Wind

The beach down the road looks great, is it in a private area, or just open to the public? do you pay to use this area?
How big are the campsites, could we just have breakfast at a site like we did at our site last time? If so I will bring more coffee









Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

Rob,

1st, Thanks to you and your family for taking time out of your day to check on the CG, as well as the beach and the caterer.
2nd, I vote to have the breakfast at a few of our sites that are centrally located to the group. I know that this would be dependant on the weather and may require a last minute change to the pavilion, but at lest we would be able to do it on our own time schedule and not need to disrupt the schedule that they already have.

Also, I'm somewhat confused, you said that the have a "new" pool that we wont be able to use. Do they have an "older" one that we can use?


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

z-family said:


> Yup there is the original pool by the main office just like it shows on the map.


Thanks for the clarification Rob.


----------



## MaeJae

H2oSprayer said:


> Rob,
> 
> 1st, Thanks to you and your family for taking time out of your day to check on the CG, as well as the beach and the caterer.
> 2nd, *I vote to have the breakfast at a few of our sites that are centrally located to the group. * I know that this would be dependant on the weather and may require a last minute change to the pavilion, but at lest we would be able to do it on our own time schedule and not need to disrupt the schedule that they already have.
> 
> Also, I'm somewhat confused, you said that the have a "new" pool that we wont be able to use. Do they have an "older" one that we can use?


Us too!!!









We could also have the Saturday night fire/snack potluck in the same location...
That way the picnic tables could be put in that area in preperation for Sunday?!?

And the weather will be PERFECT!!!

MaeJae


----------



## BoaterDan

I also agree with sticking close to the camp sites Sunday morning if there's room. The width of the sites doesn't matter so much as the depth in this case. Is there "common area" between the backs of the sites? If the site map is to scale it looks like that may be the case between sites on the 37-39-41 row and the 34-33-32 row.

If not, is the "old" pavilion a possibility?


----------



## Darj

Wow 30 members!!!









Welcome alto5!









Thanks for the pics Rob....can't wait to see Lake Michigan again. We just got back from TN and our next trip out is the Rally.

H20Sprayer's suggestion of a few centrally located sites is great.


----------



## MaeJae

BoaterDan said:


> I also agree with sticking close to the camp sites Sunday morning if there's room. The width of the sites doesn't matter so much as the depth in this case. Is there "common area" between the backs of the sites? *If the site map is to scale* it looks like that may be the case between sites on the 37-39-41 row and the 34-33-32 row.
> 
> If not, is the "old" pavilion a possibility?


I'm thinking it is not quite to scale... I talked to my sis and 
she thinks that we should have enough room to do something
but, there is not_ that_ much room (as the map shows)

We can figure something out! 
Hey! maybe Staff will show up and give us a hand help out!









MaeJae


----------



## fishnmagician

Michigan Rally go'ers 








Is anyone interested in 1 year old electric jack for their trailer?
Levelrite 3000lbs Hy-power Works Like NEW!
NEW sells for $159.00 at Camping world on sale this week.
You can have it delivered to Kibby Creek camp site for $75.00
Heck I'll help you mount and hook it up.
Bought a Outback 5'er won't need it any longer.








PM "personal message" if interested, award to first come.


----------



## z-family




----------



## fishnmagician

fishnmagician said:


> Michigan Rally go'ers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone interested in 1 year old electric jack for their trailer?
> Levelrite 3000lbs Hy-power Works Like NEW!
> NEW sells for $159.00 at Camping world on sale this week.
> You can have it delivered to Kibby Creek camp site for $75.00
> Heck I'll help you mount and hook it up.
> Bought a Outback 5'er won't need it any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM "personal message" if interested, award to first come.


SOLD!


----------



## andrhuxl

Hello all,

Looking forward to camping w/ such a big group. I count over 70 adults and over 50 kids!! WOW










I am having a hard time deciding what to bring to the potlucks. I think for Friday we will bring a mexican dip w/ tortilla chips and possibly a desert of some sort.

Any suggestions from the veteran rally goers for the Saturday night campfire gathering. Since there is going to be lots of kids something they would like would good!! I was thinking maybe chocolate chip cookies...But that may be a lot of work in the camper







Is anyone planning on having adult beverages...I could bring something fun for the big kids too?!

Anna
Sarg2505's DW


----------



## BoaterDan

sarg2505 said:


> Any suggestions from the veteran rally goers for the Saturday night campfire gathering. Since there is going to be lots of kids something they would like would good!! I was thinking maybe chocolate chip cookies...But that may be a lot of work in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on having adult beverages...I could bring something fun for the big kids too?!
> 
> Anna
> Sarg2505's DW


Hmmm... that brings back some great boating club memories. We used to do a Christmas in July and Halloween in August with adult beverage trick-or-treating after the kids were done. (I used to make a mean Grasshopper.)

But I digress...

Maybe it would be cool if a few people could plan on providing one organized kids game, and then we could arrange a schedule for them??? We can have a washer toss tournament Saturday afternoon. And everyone bring binoculars if you have them and we can do a bit of stargazing (and Jupiter and Venus gazing) Friday or Saturday night weather permitting.


----------



## 3LEES

BoaterDan said:


> Any suggestions from the veteran rally goers for the Saturday night campfire gathering. Since there is going to be lots of kids something they would like would good!! I was thinking maybe chocolate chip cookies...But that may be a lot of work in the camper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone planning on having adult beverages...I could bring something fun for the big kids too?!
> 
> Anna
> Sarg2505's DW


Hmmm... that brings back some great boating club memories. We used to do a Christmas in July and Halloween in August with adult beverage trick-or-treating after the kids were done. (I used to make a mean Grasshopper.)

But I digress...

Maybe it would be cool if a few people could plan on providing one organized kids game, and then we could arrange a schedule for them??? We can have a washer toss tournament Saturday afternoon. And everyone bring binoculars if you have them and we can do a bit of stargazing (and Jupiter and Venus gazing) Friday or Saturday night weather permitting.
[/quote]
This is not my rally. However, since I am a former MI_CHI_GANER might I interject a suggestion?

Have the kids play corn hole. Lots of fun, and pretty safe.

Just a thought...I have one every now and then....


----------



## z-family




----------



## 3LEES

z-family said:


> Thanks Dan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing... what is "corn hole"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the kids activities are an awesome idea!!! we're in!
> 
> *WHOO HOOO...15 more days!!!*
> 
> Rob


Everything you ever wanted to know about corn hole.....and probably a LOT more than you wanted to know!

Cornhole, the game

In a nutshell, it's like horseshoes, but played with bean bags or "corn" filled bags.


----------



## andrhuxl

We have ladder golf...The kids can play that. Maybe we could get a piñata...Does that sound fun?

Anna


----------



## nonny

We just returned from camping at Wabasis Lake with 32 people. We had 11 kids, who loved the pinata, crafts, making 
t shirts, playing games, smores and glow sticks above all else!


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

I have bean bag toss and ladder golf(real golf balls) and washers...
The Bean bag toss will be fine for the kids but the other 2 could cause 
damage[to cars/camper] or pain...if the little kids throw them and hit something/one

MaeJae


----------



## Northern Wind

I have an old set of Lawn Darts from the 70's (2lb pointed steel spikes with fins that you through in the air) if the kids become to noisy we can give them the darts to play with! I seem to remember that they were banned, but I can't remember why?









Steve


----------



## MaeJae

OH... JARTS!









Those were GREAT!!! We used to throw them up in the air!!!
Our parents didn't think anything of it....









MaeJae


----------



## Darj

We have a bean bag toss game as well. We have seen the ladder golf game with tennis balls in place of the golf balls (thought that was a neat idea) but we have the bean bag game for now.

This Rally will be our last camping trip before school starts.....a few days after we get back from the Rally, our oldest dd has to have her tonsils and adenoids out!







She is looking forward to MIAdventure being her last bit of fun til she recovers.

I hope we have awesome weather.


----------



## BoaterDan

I know it's back up here in the string of messages somewhere, but with the catered BBQ Saturday...

What were the potlucks we're still having... Friday night and...??


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

We are planning a day trip to Michigan Adventure on Thursday. Anyone else for Thursday?


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

We are planning Thursday too...
MaeJae and Campin

Thursday's operating hours are:
Ride Park - 11a.m. - 9p.m.
Water Park - 12p.m. - 7p.m.


----------



## Darj

We are planning on Thursday as well for MIAdventure.


----------



## BoaterDan

We're planning on hitting the park on Wednesday if the weather allows.









With a group going out in public like that it would be nice if we had hats or t-shirts, eh?

And I see we have a biscuits-n-gravy cookoff on Sunday morning.


----------



## Darj

I'll bring coffeecake to the Sunday a.m. potluck.


----------



## Campin

For Fri potluck I will make cheesy potatoes and for bon fire 
I don't know yet and for Sun breakfast donuts...

Campin


----------



## nick and kim

Unfortunately we have a sick dog and will not be able to make the rally. We were on site #81 and that is available if someone needs a site. Call Kibby Creek directly. Sorry to miss the rally we will be there for the next one

Nick


----------



## MaeJae

nick and kim said:


> Unfortunately we have a sick dog and will not be able to make the rally. We were on site #81 and that is available if someone needs a site. Call Kibby Creek directly. Sorry to miss the rally we will be there for the next one
> 
> Nick


Sorry to hear that! I hope everything will be OK!

MaeJae


----------



## H2oSprayer

I think that I read on Michigan Adventures website, that they offer a group discount for group ticket sales over 25 people, with a ticket price discounted to $20.00. Should we take a head count to see if we would qualify? If we do have enough, I would be willing to make the arrangements.

H2oSprayer - 4 tickets


----------



## BoaterDan

"2007 Group Rate
Special rate is for groups of 25 or more. Tickets must be purchased a minimum of 24 hours in advance."

----------------------

Sounds like at this point somebody would have to put them all on their credit card and pass them out and collect $ in person later at the rally.

The savings is $4 per ticket.

I noted this also this morning for the water park:

"A lifejacket is required for anyone who is less than 48" tall in bare feet or is an inexperienced swimmer or nonswimmer. Only Coast Guard approved life jackets are allowed as flotation devices. Life jackets are provided free of charge for guests who require one."

All found on this page:
http://miadventure.com/pricing.shtml


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

z-family said:


>


Rob,

Can you please change our Friday dinner to rice crispy treats and baked beans / little smoky dish that we were going to bring on Saturday?

While my DW was shopping for the trip (we leave Saturday morning) she found a kit with 50 or so temporary tattoos that she though that the kids would have fun with, so we will also have those to bring along to Saturday's dinner. We also have a bean bag toss game that is kind of like corn hole, but I made it like a clowns face with the holes for the eyes, nose and mouth all different point values. I can bring that along for the kids to play with as well.


----------



## z-family




----------



## longhare

Cancellation - longhare

We won't be able to attend. We hope you all have a safe and good time at the rally.

Bill & Cheri


----------



## H2oSprayer

H2oSprayer said:


> I think that I read on Michigan Adventures website, that they offer a group discount for group ticket sales over 25 people, with a ticket price discounted to $20.00. Should we take a head count to see if we would qualify? If we do have enough, I would be willing to make the arrangements.
> 
> H2oSprayer - 4 tickets












H2oSprayer - 4 tickets
z-family - 6 tickets

We are nearly half way to the required minimum for the discount, anyone else?


----------



## Northern Wind

Cancellation!

Site 35 is now open, they have scheduled Steph's surgery and this has forced us to change our plans.
We were really looking forward to meeting everyone but this will now have to wait.
Thank You for inviting us and hopefully we will have another chance to next year!

Have fun and good camping.

Steve


----------



## z-family




----------



## MaeJae

Sorry to hear that you have to cancel!

MaeJae


----------



## Darj

Well, I woke up this a.m. to the Dr.'s office calling, the Dr. has a scheduling conflict and our dd's tonsils and adenoids surgery had to be re-scheduled.

We have to cancel our camping trip now due to the surgery being done next week instead.









Hope everyone enjoys the Rally and BBQ.


----------



## MaeJae

OMG! ... it's like a Staff  staph infection! their dropping like flies!!!









*Seriously* though! I hope all goes well!
My 19yo had his out in 2nd grade... it is not any fun
to see a child in pain. But it is so worth the benefits!

Prayers for a speedy recovery!
MaeJae


----------



## z-family




----------



## H2oSprayer

H2oSprayer said:


> I think that I read on Michigan Adventures website, that they offer a group discount for group ticket sales over 25 people, with a ticket price discounted to $20.00. Should we take a head count to see if we would qualify? If we do have enough, I would be willing to make the arrangements.
> 
> H2oSprayer - 4 tickets












H2oSprayer - 4 tickets
z-family - 6 tickets

We are nearly half way to the required minimum for the discount, anyone else?
[/quote]
As we will begin our trek to Michigan at dawn first crack tomorrow, and due to the lack of interest, I guess that I will have to rescind my offer to make a group purchase work. I'm not sure when or if I will be able to log back on before Thursday for a ticket head count. I have learned however, that my brothers bank in Kalamazoo is selling them for $22.50 each. So if you live in the Michigan area, maybe your bank does also. We can wait to see everyone next week, travel safe!!


----------



## MaeJae

We're packing...
Went shopping today for non-perishables...
Getting organized to pull out first thing Wednesday!!!

WOOHOO!!!


----------



## bweiler

Just wanted to let you know that we will not be able to attend. Our Outbacker friends will be out as well. They were towing their Outback to the UP and blew the engine on their new 2007 Avalanche (only 3,000 miles on it) So we will be helping them retrieve their vehicle from the UP and doing a solo Outbacker rally!

Hope everyone has a great time and we look forward to meeting you all next time!

Brett


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

You can add us to the Friday night pot luck, the Saturday evening gathering/birthday and also breakfast on Sunday. We've had a rough summer with my wife being ill and we had our doubts whether we would be able to make it, but we are still planning to attend. Hope to see everyone this weekend.

Aaron


----------



## socialstudiesmom

The Hunzikers will be there. If you don't know us, we're the ones that will stick out like a sore thumb in site 88. We traded our beloved 28rsds for a Jayco motorhome. However, we love everyone and all things Outback and are looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting new. I'm not sure we'll make it in time for the Friday night potluck, but if we do, we'll bring a potato dish. We'll attend the Sat. night dinner and will bring stuffed french toast for the Sunday brunch. 
Looking forward to it!
Mary


----------



## Camping Fan

Here's the long range forecast for Ludington from The Weather Channel. Looks like pleasant temps and not much chance of rain.








Looking forward to meeting everyone in 4 days.
















High /
Low (°F) Precip. % 
Tue 
Aug 14 Scattered T-Storms 82°/59° 60 % 
Wed 
Aug 15 Isolated T-Storms 80°/62° 30 % 
Thu 
Aug 16 Partly Cloudy 78°/49° 20 % 
Fri 
Aug 17 Partly Cloudy 70°/50° 10 % 
Sat 
Aug 18 Few Showers 71°/56° 30 % 
Sun 
Aug 19 Partly Cloudy 76°/59° 20 % 
Mon 
Aug 20 Partly Cloudy 79°/60° 10 % 
Tue 
Aug 21 Sunny 78°/61° 20 % 
Wed 
Aug 22 Sunny 78°/58° 10 %


----------



## Nathan

Ok, we finally decided potlucks:
Friday, we'll bring a Pasta Salad and Brownies
We'll bring some S'more's to the campfire (bring your marshmallow forks)
For Sunday we'll doo scrambled eggs with little smokies.


----------



## z-family




----------



## NAturedog2

We are planning to make it to all three potlucks, Leaving tomorrow morning (Wed). Well probably bring sloppy joes friday night, and a apple pancake dish (If it turns out in the camper oven!) For sunday.

Russ


----------



## moops

Sorry to say we will not be making it to the rally. My wife is having some difficulties related to her heart transplant and we will be seeing cardiologists Thursday and Friday. We hope everyone has a great time.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

moops said:


> Sorry to say we will not be making it to the rally. My wife is having some difficulties related to her heart transplant and we will be seeing cardiologists Thursday and Friday. We hope everyone has a great time.


Our best to you and your wife. Our thoughts and prayers will be with you two.


----------



## jfish21

WHOO WHOO only 3 more days

Will as time time nears he just might be arriving early on Friday so if we
do we'll have to wing something for the Friday potluck.
May just there for desert only but that is my favorite part anyway.









So see y'all Friday

jerry


----------



## nonny

moops said:


> Sorry to say we will not be making it to the rally. My wife is having some difficulties related to her heart transplant and we will be seeing cardiologists Thursday and Friday. We hope everyone has a great time.


My brother had a heart transplant so I can well imagine what you are going through at this time. Did she have hers in MI? May God bless your wife and the doctors who serve her!


----------



## RizFam

*Hope everyone has a wonderful & safe time!!*

Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing pics.


----------



## MaeJae

WE'RE OUTA HERE!!!

'MaeJae' and family 
&
'Campin' and family

Sea'ya...


----------



## andrhuxl

We're outta here tomarrow morning. Everyone travel safe and we'll se you all tomarrow.


----------



## Johnny K

Sorry to report so last minute, but I haven't been on the site in a while. We won't be able to make it this weekend due to a (late arriving) family conflict. I hope everyone has a great time. We will look forward to making it to next year's rally...

JK


----------



## nonny

We are heading out in the early morning. We plan to drop TT at campground, then head to MI Adventure. I hope to be at campground no later than 9. I figure it's less than an hour to MI Adventure so I want to drop and run. Well, that's the plan but I've got to tell you, my life lately isn't very conducive to having plans work out without hitches. For those who are coming to any of the Potlucks, I have lots of silverware and plates and small cups. Cae and I are very excited about seeing everyone again and meeting new friends. Bill and Jen will be coming late Friday. Y'all travel safely.


----------



## Camping Fan

I bought groceries tonight and put them away in the Outback - hope everyone's hungry for campfire pies Saturday night!
















I hope to get home early enough tomorrow night to do the last minute packing and get hitched up, so I can head out Friday morning.









Current forecast for Ludington:
Forecast Conditions High/Low Precip.

Thu
Aug 16 Partly Cloudy 
76°/50° 20%

Fri
Aug 17 Mostly Sunny 
73°/50° 20%

Sat
Aug 18 Mostly Cloudy 
71°/51° 20%

Sun
Aug 19 Cloudy 
74°/58° 20%

Mon
Aug 20 Few Showers 
76°/63° 30%

Tue
Aug 21 Scattered T-Storms 
79°/62° 40%


----------



## z-family




----------



## skippershe

Have a great time everybody!!!!









Wish we lived closer to Michigan







I wanna go too!!!


----------



## Nathan

Picking up the trailer and packing tonight. We'll be there in time for dinner tomorrow







!


----------



## Five Outbackers

Camping Fan said:


> Have a great time everybody!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish we lived closer to Michigan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanna go too!!!


X2 me too


----------



## BoaterDan

We're midway on our West coast trip. Currently sitting in Muskegon State Park - Channel Campground watching the campground wake up.

Michigan's Adventure was great yesterday. A little cool for the water park, but we had a blast. Threat of rain kept the crowd down I think. By 6:00 1/3 of the people had left the parking lot.

We'll see everyone tomorrow. Doesn't appear anyone else at the rally so far has mobile internet access, so maybe I'll borrow a coffee maker and set up an internet cafe.


----------



## Camping Fan

The Avalanche and Outback are hitched up and ready to go!







Hope to be at Kibby Creek by noon tomorrow.


----------



## Nathan

And we're off (in 5 min). See you all there.


----------



## jfish21

Probably One of the last but were out of here.









Jerry


----------



## Nathan

Ok, we're back!








We can now revise the forecast. Sat evening 100% chance of rain. Temps in the upper 50's. Sunday, 100% chance of rain, temps in the lower 60's. WE STILL HAD FUN!









I don't have picts ready just yet, but they will be coming in soon!

It was great meeting everyone!!!

Edit: Unedited, but first photos: http://picasaweb.google.com/nathanhanse/MichiganRally


----------



## H2oSprayer

We are home and starting to dry out. We had rain for 6 1/2 hours of the 7 hour drive home, yuck. Nathan, the pictures are great. I'll get some of our pictures loaded up soon. It was great to see the friends that we made at last years rally, and to meet the new attendees this year. We can't wait until next years rally!!


----------



## Nathan

Ok, everyone, our new Recruit: Frank's & Beans is posting on the website!!!


----------



## z-family




----------



## Sayonara

Ive been watching this, unfortunately unable to attend this year but will be there next year. Congrats to everyone for having what sounds like a great time!! 
DT


----------



## HootBob

We had an awesome time with our friends in Mich it took us 13 hrs to get there
was great meeting new ones as well as seeing old friends again
It was funny seeing Nonny looking at us as we pulled in
Then when I stuck my head out the window and yelled Nonny!!!!!! You have seen her yell Don!!!! and came running down the road towards us
Then we sat there waiting for Rob to show up and yes his jaw did drop when he saw us
The kids had a blast Glad to see Adam & Melissa and our girls plus the boyfriend have a good time together
Loved seeing the sites around the area
The food was awesome everybody and Thanks Marcie for saturday's Pot Luck dinner
We had a blast and will be trying to work another stop there during our big trip next year
Thank You my friends from Mich for making us feel like we were at home 
Our drive back took longer we had heavy rain through Ohio which slowed us down big time
Then we get stuck in a traffic jam on I80 due to a accident with a car carrier which had one lane closed down
6 brand new cars were trashed and the tractor was smashed up

Don,Peg and family


----------



## andrhuxl

We just wanted to send a speacial thanks to the Z-Family. They were excellent hosts. I'm not sure if Rob had planned on playing host, but he did a great job of getting everything organized and keeping it organized throughout the whole weekend







. We had a great time meeting new people. We look forward to the next one.


----------



## wolfwood

z-family said:


> ...............
> P.S. We will post more pictures soon...but *here* is the group pic.


What a crew! Looks like everyone had a great time!

You even got Peggy IN the photo - - WOW! - - I'm impressed, Rob!


----------



## MaeJae

We're HOME!!!

We had an AWESOME time! My DH was very glad

to meet everyone that I chat/post on-line with!!!



I think it was H2oSprayer's wife that said,

"It's the company you keep that makes a good time!"

And, I'd like to say &#8230;. What rain?!?... LOL

Despite the wet climate we had a very good time. 

Seeing friends and meeting new ones was really cool.



Thanks to HootBob for the tent poles to expand our 

awning with a tarp. We kept dry with the extra room under it. 



Thanks to Colleen for the homemade cherry jam!!! and

custom made Rally magnet. Oh, and I can't forget Rob!!!
Thanks for the Margarita!!!

All the food was GREAT and even our youngest Outbacker enjoyed it!!!

The kids also enjoyed the glow necklaces, sparklers, ring pops, and

other goodies&#8230; 














MaeJae


----------



## Nathan

MaeJae said:


> All the food was GREAT and even our youngest Outbacker enjoyed it!!!


Megan is still talking about that meal! (At least I assume that is what all the babbling is about







)


----------



## Bob556

Hi All,
All I can say is "What a blast" Everyone was great. With two 23krs Kargaroos next to each other me and showdogs were worried we would wind up in the wrong TT. Can't wait untill the next rally. Thanks Rob for a great job. 
Bob & family


----------



## WMIOUTBACK

What a great rally! Many thanks go out, first to Drew for suggesting the rally, Rob and Connie for playing host and providing goodies, Marcie and Lakeshore for providing the meal on Saturday, Mae J for hosting an impromptu pot luck and all the other Outbackers for their contributions. We had a great time and it was nice spending time with friends and meeting new people. I didn't have a chance to meet Marcie even though my wife was looking for her since she is now asking for a 28 RSDS! The only bad thing about a rally is seeing the models and goodies that others have and that you really want!

Looking forward to the next rally!


----------



## Camping Fan

The Michigan Summer Rally is now officially over as Nonny, Grunt0311 and I left Kibby Creek today. I pulled out at noon, and Nonny and Grunt0311 were just about ready to hitch up, so I would imagine they're home by now also. For those who left Sunday and Monday, you might (or might not







) want to know that it finally quit raining for good by early Mon. afternoon.







Nonny, Cae and I went out to the Big Sable Point lighthouse yesterday afternoon, and while hiking back to the lighthouse we saw these blue patches between the clouds and a yellow ball in the sky that put out these warm rays







now that was nice!







We had one last campfire last night, courtesy of Grunt0311.

It was great to meet







everybody, put faces with screen names and make new friends. This was my first rally, but it won't be my last.







Thanks to everyone who organized things, hosted campfires and hosted potlucks (did I mention there was *LOTS* of great food







). I'll work on getting some pictures posted hopefully later tonight.


----------



## Camping Fan

Here's a sampling of pictures from the weekend.

Outbacks everywhere!









Point Betsie Lighthouse









Big Sable Point Lighthouse









You'll find more pictures here: Clicky thingy.


----------



## wiracer24

Our first rally, thanks to all who helped put this together. Rain can't dampen the great time we had meeting everyone that came. We are looking forward to a next year rally that we can attend. Knowing what to expect will help us plan some extra time possibly. It was great to meet another geocacher and exchange a few stories. A special thanks to Nonny and grunt for helping us out when we showed up so late friday night.


----------



## BoaterDan

Pretty much ditto what everyone said. Great time, and great people.









Found somebody else who knows where Memphis, Michigan is!









Thanks for all the extra eyes helping me back into that spot.









Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Grunt0311

Everyone else summed it up pretty well. It was great to see everyone I already knew, and to put faces with the screen names of the people I hadn't met yet. We had a great time, and the weather couldn't dampen the experience of talking with all of my new friends







. Rob and Colleen did an excellent job of hosting. They went above and beyond to make sure everyone's rally experience was great. Thanks to both of you for a job well done! I can't wait for the next rally!

Bill


----------



## BoaterDan

Oh yeah, I forgot to add one of the best parts for my poor daughter with three brothers...

there were girls girls and more girls! She was in heaven.


----------



## socialstudiesmom

We can echo everyone's thoughts. It really was a friendly rally. Thank you to Rob and Colleen for hosting. Thank you to everyone for allowing a SOB/former Outbacker to join in and see some old friends and meet new. Showdogs, my children miss your dogs, especially Cooper!


----------



## z-family




----------



## nonny

Ditto x 13! What a wonderful time with a fabulous group of people! I wanted to mention that we found a couple of items: a multi-color golf umbrella, which I have for safekeeping, and a pink ladies jacket with black and white trim, which I believe Rob has. If the owners will PM me, I may be able to deliver these items when I'm on the road (hopefully, owners live in MI). Thanks to all!


----------



## MaeJae

WOW... Glad the Rally wasn't this weekend!!!
There were reportedly 5 twisters on the west side
and central Michigan!!! (Fenton)was hit hard.

High winds, rain, flooding, and trees uprooted also. 
A lot of power outages too.

MaeJae


----------



## HootBob

Awesome pics Rob









And Mae Jae no problem with the tent poles
Anything to help out a fellow Outbacker enjoy the time together while staying dry

Don


----------

